# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Informacion per Mitropoline e Korces

## Kryeengjelli

*Mitropolia e Korçës (marrë nga Periodiku Tempulli)*

Ekzistenca dhe vazhdimësia e qendrës Peshkopale të trevës së Korçës vjen që në fillimet e krishterimit zyrtar apo nga Mesjeta e Hershme. Si zonë e brendshme e perandorisë romake, zona e Korçës ka një mungesë dokumentacioni për këtë periudhë. 
Megjithatë, ekzistojnë disa zbulime arkeologjike të kishave paleokristiane, gojëdhëna apo rrjedhime. 
Justiniani, i cili ishte një nga perandorët bizantinë, që u përpoq me të gjitha forcat për riorganizimin e Kishës ka deklaruar: Ne urdhërojmë që çdo qytet i cili ka qenë i rindërtuar në vitet e mëparshme, ose që ska qenë më parë, por është shpallur i tillë me mirësi perandorake, të ketë një peshkop të vetmin dhe të veçantë që të kujdeset për çështjet kishtare në qytet.
Treva e Korçës është e pasur me vendbanime e qyteza të kësaj periudhe, megjithëse zbulimet arkeologjike kanë mbetur pas dore për këtë kohë. 
Pikërisht në Zaradishtën e Voskopit janë gjetur kisha paleokristiane të kësaj periudhe nga arkeologët e Korçës. Vetë emri Voskop duhet të lidhet me përkthimin në shqip Bari Shpirtëror, atribut i peshkopit si bari i deleve te Perëndisë. Padyshim dhe zona  e Korçës ka pasur peshkopët e saj në periudhen paleokristiane. Nga ana tjetër, kjo periudhë është e mbarsur me dyndje të popujve barbarë në trevën tonë si gotët, avarët, sllavët etj.
Këto hordhi të egra rrënuan, shkatërruan, plaçkitën qytetet dhe kishat, duke i kthyer në gërmadha. Sipas përshkrimit të Jeronimit, u morën robër episkopë, u vranë presviterë dhe shërbyes të kishës. U shkatërruan kisha, pranë altarëve të Krishtit u lidhën kuajt si në grazhd, kockat e martirëve u nxorën nga varret. 
Disa autorë si Puqevile, Ligor Mile mendojnë se Mitropolia e Gotias e regjistruar në katalogun e 109 Mitropolive të Konstandinopojës, që nga shek XII-të përkon me një nga qytetet më të lashta të fushës së Korçës. Madje pohojnë, se edhe episkopët e Korçës  e quanin veten vazhdues të kësaj Mitropolie deri në fillim të shekullit XIX-të.
Megjithatë, e rëndësishme është që kjo trevë ka pasur qendrën e saj episkopale. Ndërkohë, që mbetet detyrë për studiuesit dhe arkeologët sqarimi i mëtejshëm i kësaj periudhe.
Dhe pikërisht, në vitin 893, Shën Kelmendi do të ngrinte episkopatën e parë sllave, kuptohet mbi bazën e atij të vendasve të krishterë.
Për herë të parë dokumentohet episkopata e Deabol-Selasforit, si episkopatë e zonës. Kjo qendër episkopale përmendet dhe në listen e shkrojtur greqisht në kishën e Shën Akilit në Prespë, si një nga 18-të episkopatat e pushtuesve bullgarë në shekullin X-të.
Ekzistenca e peshkopatës së Debol-Selasforit përmendet edhe në shumë dokumente bizantine. Le të përmendim disa nga këto dokumente të cilat e përmendin këtë peshkopatë, vazhduese e së cilës është sot Mitropolia e Korçës. Dokumenti më i hershëm është Sigjilli i Vasilit II (976-1025) perandor i Bizantit, i mbiquajturi bullgaroktoni apo bullgarovrasësi, i cili mundi carin bullgar Samuel dhe pastaj zonat e pushtuara nga bullgarët. Pas kësaj në vitin 1020 rikonfirmoi të drejtat e Kryepeshkopatës së Ohrit me një Sigjill. Ndër peshkopatat e tjera ai përmënd edhe Peshkopatën e Deabolisit.
në vetë Kostur e Kuresht, në Kolonjë në Deabol në Vjosë dhe Mor të ketë klerikë 40 e parikë 30 ndonëse më parë kishte më shumë
Në kronikën e kronistit Bizantin Skilica (vazhduesi) në vitin 1078 Peshkopata dhe Peshkopi i Deabol-Selosforit del e përzier në kryengritjen e Niqifor Vasillaqit, Duka i Durrësit.
Një tjetër dokument bizantin është edhe një letër dërguar Joanit, Dukës së Durrësit, i biri i Isak Komnenit nga Theofillkati, Kryepeshkopi i Ohrit, i cili kërkon ndihmë për kthimin e parikëve të peshkopatës së Deabolisit, që qenë fshehur në pyje. Në vitet 1107-1108 bëhet fjalë për patrikët që i ishin dhënë peshkopit të Deabolit me spigjillin e Vasilit të II.
Duket se Deabolisi kishte pësuar shkatërrime e pothuaj kishte mbetur shkretë. Por sipas shtesave të bëra në kronikën e Skilicës nga peshkopi i Deaboloisit Mihaili, del se Deabolisi ishte rimëkëmbur. 
Kjo peshkopatë përmendet edhe në mbishkrimet e kishave të Patrikanës së Ohrit, deri në shekullin XIV-të.
Pra, shkurt mund të themi se Peshkopata e krahinës së Korcës ka qenë pronë e qytetit të Deabolis-Selasforit për shekuj me radhë dhe përmendet qysh nga shekulli i dytë në gjeografinë e Ptolemeut.
Për herë të parë me emrin e Korçës përmenden në regjistrat osmanë të vitit 1431 pronat e peshkopit, përpara këtij viti dhe ato ishin nga ish-fshati Peshkopia, deri në Mborje, sot lagjja rreth xhamisë. 
Si duket këtu ka qenë selia e Peshkopatës për vetë emrin e fshatit. Me ndryshimet e mëvonshme në marrjen e pronave të Peshkopatës në fshatin Peshkopi në vitin 1437 si dhe më vonë me dhënien e këtij fshati, ngjitur me qytetin e Korcës, Iliaz Beut, Peshkopata u vendos në lagjen jashtë kalasë së Korçës, që u quajt Varosh. 
Kjo Peshkopatë tashmë e ngritur në rangun e një Mitropolie u quajt Mitropolia e Korçë-Selasforit, e cila mëse një herë tregon vazhdimësinë e Peshkopatës Deabolis-Selasforit qysh nga shekulli IX-të. Emërtimi Mitropolia e Korçë-Selasforit dëshmohet që në kapakun e Kodikut të madh e të vjetër të kësaj Mitropolie, hapur nga Mitropoliti Parthen.
Titujt dhe varësia e Mitropolisë së Shënjtë të Korçës pas kësaj periudhe kanë qenë si më poshtë: së pari nuk duhet harruar pa u theksuar, se qysh në krijimin e Patriarkisë së Ohrit Mitropolia e Korcës ka qenë në vartësinë e Patriarkanës së Ohrit, e cila mbante titullin e Justinianës së Parë, të Ohrit, Serbisë, Bullgarisë, Shqipërisë deri në vitin 1767. Pas këtij viti Mitropolia e Korçës kalon direkt në vartësinë e Patriarkanës së Konstandinopojës. Deri në vitin 1781, Mitropolia e Korçës dhe Mitropolitët e saj, mbanin titullin Mitropoli e Korçës dhe e Selasforit.
Nga viti 1781 deri 1816 mbanin titullin Mitropoli e Korçës dhe Voskopojës. Nga 1816 deri 1828 e Korçës, Selasforit dhe Voskopojës. Nga viti 1828 deri 1835 e gjejmë me titullin Mitropoli e Korçës dhe Pogonisë. Nga viti 1835 deri 1881 del me titullin Mitropoli e Korçës dhe e Përmetit. Nga 1881 deri 1922 mban titullin Mitropolia e Korçës, Përmetit dhe Voskopojës. Më 1874 Patriarkana me dekret të sulltanit i shtoi edhe titullin Eksark i Maqedonisë së Sipërme Sot Mitropoli e Korçës, Pogradecit, Kolonjës, Devollit, dhe Voskopojës.  

Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Korçës dhe Ndërtesa e Saj
 Ndërtesa e Mitropolisë së Hirshme të Korçës ka qenë atje ku është edhe sot. Ndërtesa e parë mendohet të jetë ndërtuar në këtë vend, aty nga fundi i shekullit XV-të e fillimi i shekullit XIV-të, por me saktësi nga kush është ndërtuar nuk mund të themi. Por për sa i përket këtij datimi mund të sjellim disa argumenta. 
Me vendosjen e sundimit Turk në trevën e Korçës si dhe me normalizimin e jetës së brendshme të perandorisë, Sulltan Mehmeti II-të (1451-1481) njohu për të gjithë orthodhoksët e perandorisë të drejtën që të udhëhiqen nga ana fetare prej Patrikanës Ekumenike të Konstandinopojës. Gjithashtu më vonë, Sulltan Sulejman (1520-1566) përcaktoi legjislacionin për komunitetet orthodhokse të perandorisë turke. Pikërisht në këtë periudhë rishfaqen prelatët e Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Korçës. Në shekullin XV-të përmendet në regjistrat osmanë të Korçës Josifin, që nënëshkruan një akt me Ohrin. Në vitin 1566 kemi Timoteun, të cilin nga Korça, Patrikana e Ohrit e dërgon në Italinë e Jugut dhe Dalmacinë orthodhokse, si dhe Mitropolit Gavrilin Mitropolit të Korçës, më 1572 e me radhë. Një fakt tjetër interesant dhe të saktë na paraqesin dokumentet turke të shekullit XV-të dhe konkretisht në shënimet e defterit osman të vitit 1431, ku tregohet se para pushtimit turk Peshkopi i Korçës zotëronte si çiflig, fshatin  Peshkopi dhe një pjesë të trevave të Mborjes. Për fshatin Peshkopi ose më mirë për lagjen e bujqve në anën jugore të lumit, në regjistrin osman përmendet që ishte më parë në zotërimin e peshkopit. 
Sistemi i timareve, që u zbatua nga pushtuesit në fill të shek XV-të, pati përfshirë dhe Peshkopë dhe Kryepeshkopë të cilëve për pozitën  e tyre Turqia u la nga pronat e mëparshme të mëdha timare të vogla, të një rangu me timaret e kadinjve të qytetarëve. Në defterin osman të vilajetit të Korçës të vitit 1431 timari Nr 16 është timori i peshkopit të Korçës, i barabartë me një detyrim prej 2345 Akçe. Me ndryshimet, që u bënë më vonë, si dhe me dhënien e këtyre tokave Iliaz Bej Mirahorit në fund të shekullit XV-të nga sulltan Bajaziti edhe qendra Peshkopale do ketë pësuar lëvizjet e saj. Në këtë periudhë qyteti i Korçës filloi të zhvillohet jashtë kalasë së banuar të tij. U ndërtuan mjaft shtëpi të njohura me emrin lagjja Varosh. 
Pikërisht në vitin 1707 gjatë kërkesës së komunitetit orthodhoks të Korçës për ndërtimin e kishës së re Katedrale Burimi Jetëdhënës, thuhet së ndërtesa e Mitropolisë ishte shumë e vjetër dhe u përdor si argument vjetërsia e saj tek turqit për ekzistencën e themeleve të një kishe të vjetër pronë e saj. Në fakt u ndërtuan natën themelet e një kishe, siç thonë dokumentet e kohës dhe i mbuluan përsëri për ti paraqitur sikur zbuluan themelitë e një kishe të vjetër, pasi Turqia nuk lejonte ndërtimin e kishave të reja prej themelesh. Kjo tregon se në vitin 1707 Mitropolia që në këtë kohë cilësohet në formën e një shtëpie shumë të vjetër si godinë, gjë që të shpie në konkluzionin tonë, që duhet të jetë ndërtuar nga fundi i shekullit XV-të dhe fillimi i shekullit XVI-të. 
Në këtë godinë vazhdojnë të kryejnë aktivitetin e tyre Mitropolitët e Korçës dhe komuniteti orthodhoks i krahinës së Korçës, deri në vitin 1856. Pikërisht në shekullin XIX-të Qyteti i Korçës mer një zhvillim të madh në ekonomi arsim, kulturë, arkitekturë etj. Në krye të këtij zhvillimi ishte komuniteti orthodhoks i Korçës dhe si rrjedhojë normale dilte, që edhe qendra shpirtërore arsimore civile e komunitetit orthodhoks duhej të rindërtohej.
Rindërtimi është bërë në kohën e mitropoliti Neofitit nga Gjirokastra në vitin 1857, këtë na e fakton mbishkrimi në gjuhën greke mbi një dërrasë të vendosur në sallën e kësaj Mitropolie, e cila ekzistonte deri më 1894, kohë që Mitropolia u dogj. Në të shkruhej:
Kjo Mitropoli u ndërtua nga themeli në ditët e kryepriftit Neofit nga Gjirokastra me ndihmat e tij e të Korçarëve e të fshatrave që janë përqark e që janë nën mbrojtjen e kësaj Mitropolie më 15 Korrik 1857
 Një ngjarje tronditëse ndodhi pas largimit të Mitropolitit Anthin, pikërisht siç e përshkruan N. Naçi. Më 20 Gusht ora 1030 të vitit 1894, duke u gdhirë e premte nga strehët e Mitropolisë doli flakë e madhe që rrethoi të katër anët e çatisë dhe kështu u gdhinë pa Mitropoli. Djegia     e Mitropolisë, thuhej në atë kohë, nuk qe e rastësishme. Kjo djegie i solli komunitetit orthodhoks dëme të pallogaritshme; aty u dogjën mjaft gjëra të vjetra e me vlerë. 
Pas djegies së Mitropolisë, Pleqësia (Dhimogjirondia) mblidhej në shtëpinë e Petro Dardhës deri në vitin 1896, kur mbaroi ndërtimi       i Mitropolisë. 
Godina e Mitropolisë, që lartësohet edhe sot kaq e hirëshme dhe   e bukur, u rindërtua, pas djegies, prej Thoma Adhamit. Thoma Adhami ishte një mërgimtar me origjinë nga Vithkuqi, tregtar në Egjipt, i cili megjithëse ndodhej shumë i sëmurë në burgun e Aleksandrisë, i dërgoi fjalë të vëllait Gaqi Adhamit dhe hartoi testamentin, që ta ndërtonte Mitropolinë e Korçës sa më të bukur. 
Mbi portën e Mitropolisë, mbi një pllakë të mermertë, dikur me gërma të arta, është shkruar me gërma greke emri i tij dhe i fëmijës së tij. Kjo pllakë, e cila ndodhet mbi portën kryesore të Mitropolisë u rivendos gjatë rikonstruksionit që iu bë Mitropolisë nën kujdesin e Imzot Anastasit në të cilën shkruhet:

NE VITIN 1896 NE KOHEN E GJERVASIT MITROPOLIT I KORÇES U DHURUA PREJ MIREBERESVE A. ADHAM, THOMA DHIONIS DHE GJERGJI RINDERTIMI I MITROPOLISE SE SHENJTE E CILA U DOGJ NGA DORA E PANJOHUR NE KORÇE ME 12 KORRIK

Pas ndërtimit që vazhdoi që nga viti 1894-1896 në këtë godinë u vendosën të gjitha materialet, dokumentet e kishës, arshiva dhe biblioteka e famshme e saj. Kjo godinë vazhdoi të funksionojë si e tillë deri në vitin 1967, vit kur Shqipëria u shpall shtet ateist. Godina u shtetëzua, materialet e saj u sekuestruan dhe u çuan në arshivën e shtetit, në bankë, në zyrat e organizatave shtetërore, shoqërore dhe deri në zyrat e ushtrisë. Pra, pasuria e komunitetit orthodhoks e mbledhur për shekuj u shkri në mënyrë barbare. Më vonë kjo godinë shërbeu si shkollë (kurs) i Partisë së Punës. 
Në vitin 1988-1989, iu bë një rinkonstruksion si shkollë partie dhe falë Zotit Mitropolia e Shenjtë shpëtoi nga një rrafshim në tokë, sipas disa zërave të kohës, me pretekstin e zmadhimit të sheshit para muzeut mesjetar.
Në vitin 1995, nën kujdesin e Imzot Anastasit, Kryepeshkop i gjithë Shqipërisë, iu bë një rinkonstruksion i dytë dhe u pajis me çdo gjë të nevojshme. Në hollin e saj është vendosur një pllakë e mermertë në të cilën shkruhet në gjuhën shqip këto fjalë: Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Korçës u restaurua plotësisht në vitin 1995-1996 me iniciativën dhe me fondet e mbledhura nga Kryepiskopi i Tiranës e i gjithë Shqipërisë Imzot +Anastasi. Për rimëkëmbjen e Kishës Orthodhokse për Lavdi të Perëndisë.

Mitropolitët dhe Peshkopët që kanë shërbyer në krahinën e Korçës
 Ekzistenca e peshkopëve të krishterë të trevës së Korçës na shfaqet që në fillimet e krishterimit në qendra të banuara të kësaj treve si Gothia, Voskop, Selasfor, Deabolis etj. Lehtësia e misionarëve të krishterë në zonat e brendshmë të Gadishullit të Ballkanit, duhet të ketë qenë favorizuese për ta, pasi influenca e tempujve paganë qe më e dobët në krahasim me qytetet bregdetare apo kolonitë greke. 
Deri në dyndjet sllave krishterimi i drejtuar nga prelatët e tij duhet të ketë krijuar fizionominë e tij në trevën e Korçës. Këtë na e pohojnë edhe shkrimet  për Shën Klementin, i cili me inkurajimin e carit bullgar, Boris Mihali, përgatiti predikues e klerikë sllavë duke zëvendësuar ata grekë, pohime këto që bëjnë fjalë për vitet 886. Interesant është dhe përmendja nga disa autorë si Pukevil, profesor Ligor Mile, për ekzistencën e Mitropolisë së Gothias, e regjistruar në katalogun e 109 Mitropolive të Kostandinopojës, që në shekullin VII-të. Ndërsa vetë peshkopët e Korçës vazhduan ta quanin veten pasardhës të peshkopëve të Gothias, deri në fillim të shek XIX-të. Ky shënim nuk mund ti përmendte dot emrat e prelatëve që kanë udhëhequr Kishën në trevën e Korçës në periudhën ë hershme të saj, kjo për mungesë dokumentacioni. Edhe gjatë Mesjetës dhe konkretisht në kohën e sundimeve sllave e bizantine ne mundim të identifikojmë vetëm disa prej këtyre prelatëve të Kishës që kanë udhëhequr në trevën e Korçës. Ndër ta, mund të përmendim Shën Klemendin, viti 893- 916, i cili qe peshkopi i parë sllav pas kthimit të sllavëve në krishtërim. Ai e vendosi selinë peshkopale në qytetin e atëhershëm të Deabolisit, e cila ishte dhe qendra e guvernatorit për krahinën tonë dhe më gjërë për Kutmiçevicën, e cila shtrihej deri në brigjet e Adriatikut. Në shkrimet sllave thuhet se ai ndërtoi Peshkopatën në qytetin e atëhershëm, që ndodhej pranë fshatit të sotëm Mborje dhe megjithëse organizoi Kishën sllave, ai qëndroi si peshkop deri në fund dhe si krah të djathtë kishte Shën Naumin.
Që të dy kanë punuar e predikuar në katedralen apo manastirin e Shën Marisë, të cilën e ndërtoi për ish qytetin e Deabolisit vetë Car Boriz Mihali i Bullgarisë mbi të vjetrën, e cila cilësohej si një nga shtatë kishat më të pasura dhe të mira që ndërtoi ky Car. 
Në kryengritjet e vitit 1078 dokumentat bizantine përmendin peshkopin e Deabolisit Theodhorin si pjesëmarrës në të. Gjithashtu në këtë shekull në shkresën e kronikës së Skilicës përmendet si autor Peshkopi i Deabolisit Mihaili dhe në mbishkrimet e kishave të Kryepeshkopatës së Ohrit përmendet si ndërtues i kishës së Shën Grigorit, në vitin 1365 peshkopi i Deabolisit Grigori, si dhe në pikturimin e manastirit Zaum në vitin 1361. Gjithashtu, në mbishkrimet e kishës së Ristozit, në afërsi të Korçës, përmendet peshkopi ynë Nimfoni, viti 1389.
 Të gjitha sa thamë më sipër tregojnë ekzistencën dhe vazhdimësinë  e qëndrës peshkopale bashkë me prelatët e saj, megjithë rebeshet e ashpra që ka kaluar zona e Korçës në shekuj. Ajo nuk është ndërprerë që nga antikiteti i vonë, pavarësisht nga ngritjet dhe uljet në rangun e peshkopëve, të diktuara këto sipas kohës dhe pushtimeve që ka kaluar kjo zonë. Madje dhe në periudhat më të vështira gjatë fillimit të pushtimit osman në dokumentet osmane të vitit 1431, në regjistrin e vilajetit të Korçës kjo qendër kishte një timar prej 2345 akçe taksë. Gjithashtu, siç e përmendëm, edhe tokat e fshatit Peshkopi edhe pak toka të Mborjes, përfshiheshin që para pushtimit turk në tokat e peshkopit të Korçës, që sipas këtij regjistri i paskëshin gëzuar Peshkopët e mëposhtëm. Katalogu me emrat e peshkopëve para pushtimit turk është shumë i cekët, janë vetëm emrat  e atyre peshkopëve që përmënden në dokumente të ndryshme bizantine ose sllave. Ndërkohë katalogun me emrat e peshkopëve që kanë shërbyer në dioqezën e Korçës pesë shekujt e fundit është pothuajse i plotë. 

Katalogu i Peshkopëve

893- 916				+ Shën Klemendi
893- 900				+ Shën Naumi(zëvendës)
shekulli XI				+ Theodhori
shekulli XI				+ Mihali
Gjysma e parë e shekullit XIV		+ Grigori
Gjysma e dytë e shekullit XIV		+ Nimfoni 
Gjysma e parë e shekullit XVI		+ Josifi
Deri në vitin 1566			+ Timotheo
1572-1580				+ Gavrili (më 1586 patrik i Ohrit)
Rreth vitit 1590			+ Athanasi (më vonë patrik i Ohrit)
1607					+ Zosimea
1634					+Mitrofani 
1670	+Partheni (nga korça i cili ngjitet në fronin e patrikut të Ohrit)
1691-1693				+Makari
1694-1696				+Athanasi
1696-1709				+Dhanili nga Durrësi
1709-1742	+Josafi (voskopojari), i cili u ngjit në fronin e patrikut të Ohrit dhe mbajti edhe fronin e Mitropolitit të Korçës dhe Selasforit.
1743-1753				+Niqifori
1753-1763				+Dhionisi
1766-1769				+Gjenadhi
1769-1781				+Joaqimi 
1797-1806				+Joasafi (voskopojari)
1806-1828				+Meleti
1834-1835				+Visarioni
1835-1845				+Qirilli
1845-1874				+Neofiti (gjirokastriti)
1874					+Dhorotheu (i mbytur në Vjosë)
1874-1885				+Dhorothe Kristidhi
1885-1892				+Fillothe Kostandinidhi
1892					+Kristiadhi, i cili nuk erdhi në Korçë)
1892 					+Grigori, i cili nuk erdhi në Korçë
1892-1894	+Anthimi Caco (i cili më vonë hipi në fronin e patrikut të Konstandinopojës)
1894-1892				+Gjerasiu Orogollaj
1902-1906				+ Foti
1906-1910				+Gjervas Serositi
1910-1916				+Germono Anastasiodhi
1919					+Joaqim Strompi
1919-1921				+Jakovi
1922                                         +Jerotheu Janopullos nga Çarshova e Përmetit, eksark patriarkal dhe Mitropolit i Korçës.
                                      1929	Zëvendës Mitropolit, Visarion Xhuvani dhe kryetar i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë.
1934-1937				+Kristofor Kisi Beratasi
1937-1939				+Evllogjio Kurilla 
1939-1946				 +Agathangjel Çamçe Korçari
1946-1952				+Sofron Borova
1952-1962				+Fillothei
1962-1965				+Dhamiano (Dhimitër) Kokoneshi
1965-1967				 +Qirill (Qirjako) Naslazi
1998- 					+Joani (Pelushi)

----------


## Kryeengjelli

*Shkollat e Mitropolisë së Korçës 1724 (marrë nga Periodiku Tempulli)*

Një nga detyrat e rëndësishme të Mitropolisë ishte mbajtja dhe arsimimi i fëmijëve të krishterë korçarë. Për këtë problem si dhe shumë të tjera të krishterët duhet të organizonin vetë jetën e tyre publike në komunitet.
Pushteti osman nuk përgjigjej për shkollimin e të krishterëve. Kjo politikë e osmanllinjve u mor hua prej traktatit shumë të vjetër të Kalif Omarit që pat lidhur me Patriarkun Sofron të Jeruzalemit1, në vitin 637 pas Krishtit. Kushtet përmblidheshin në pesë pika:

1. Të krishterët sipas Kuranit të paguajnë haraç të përvitshëm.
2. Të mos hipin në kalë, të mos mbajnë armë, të mos shesin verë, të mos përdorin arabishten në instuticionet e tyre.
3. Kudo që të venë të mbajnë një lloj veshje dhe të mos kenë kryq mbi rrobat e tyre.
4. Të mos i bien këmbanës.
5. Ushtarë të mos merren, por duhet të paguajnë haraç gjaku (në çdo pesë djem njëri të grabitej për t’u jeniçerizuar). Kishat dhe shkollat e tyre t’i ndërtojnë dhe t’i mbajnë vetë.

Gjatë shekujve të parë të sundimit turk në kushtet e diskutimit fetar shkolla organizohej brenda në kishë. Këto shkolla morën emrin “shkolla qeli” dhe për këtë përdoreshin hajatet e kishave. Punën e mësuesit e bënin priftërinjtë ose psaltët e kishës. Në to mësoheshin shkrim e këndim, pjesë të thjeshta fetare, pak matematikë dhe bujqësi.
Për të ngritur shkollën në një rang më të lartë dhe për të marrë formën e shkollës së plotë dhe djemve korçarë t’u jepej arsim më i lartë me mjetet pedagogjike të kohës, nën drejtimin e fort të hirëshmit Mitropolitit të Korçës dhe Patriark i Patriarkanës së Ohrit Joasafit vendosën të ngrejnë një të tillë shkollë në vitin 17242.
Për herë të parë në historinë e shkollave të Korçës janë mbledhur ndihma të mëdha me titullin “Për skoli dhe Kishë”. Vetë i hirëshmi Joasaf figuron në ballë të ndihmëtarëve. Në listën e gjatë të ndihmëtarëve figurojnë Princi i Hungaro-Vllahisë Jani Nikolla, Aleksandër Mavrokordati me një kontribut prej 150 grosh në vit. Arkondët e qytetit të Korçës me 3000 aspra dhe një arë për ndërtimin e shkollës. Arkondët e qytetit të Vithkuqit dhanë 10000 aspra. Arkondët e qytezës së Boboshticës dhanë 3000 aspra. Peshkopi i Prespës Paisi dha arën dhe vreshtin e tij. Të gjitha këto tregojnë për dëshirën e madhe të korçarëve për arsimimin e djemve të tyre.
Kjo shkollë u ngrit në sheshin e Mitropolisë në verilindje të saj - sot anekset e shkollës 9-vjeçare “Sevasti Qirjazi” - dhe vazhdoi të funksionojë deri në vitin 1843, kur u rindërtua. Ambiciet e fort të ndriturit Joasaf shkojnë deri atje sa kjo shkollë të ishte publike, ku të mësonin të gjithë fëmijët djem të familjeve të varfra dhe të pasura pa pagesë. Ai mblodhi në Mitropoli të gjitha ryfetet e qytetit: tabakëve, terzinjve, opingarëve, qymyrxhinjve, samarxhinjve e kasapëve, të cilët vendosën me vetëdashjen e tyre të mirë dhe për shpëtimin e tyre shpirtëror. Dhanë dhuratë të përbashkët për shkollë shpirtërore të përbashkët, që të mësojnë djemtë papagesë, cilëtdo qofshin. Dhe mësuesit e çdo kohe cilëtdo qofshin të marrin rrogën nga këto ryfete.
Në vitin 1843 në kohën e Mitropolitit Qirill, kjo shkollë u rindërtua që nga themelet. Një nga themeluesit (rindërtuesit) është edhe Mitkoja. Në pllakën e kësaj shkolle që është shkruar nga patr-ioti korçar Thimi Mitko shkruhej:

“Dielli i ndritshëm i diturisë shkëlqeu, të shumtët brohorasin dhe e gjithë bota, ngrihu shih nëna ime fort e dashur njëqindvjetorin e dritës, fort e mplakura ime, degë (fëmijë) të gjithë me dëshirë për arsim, atyre t’ιu ngjani, ja ku iu ngrehim shkollë medaljet e musave të fitojmë. 1 Maj 1843 EFTHIM MITKO”

Rindërtimi i saj u bë nga Pavllo Axhai, bashkëatdhetar që banonte në Poloni siç e përmend Thimi Mitko. Ai e ndërtoi me shpenzimet e veta shkollën e vjetër qytetse në fillim të shekullit të 19-të. Me kalimin e viteve duke parë që nxënësit qenë shtuar dhe shkolla e vjetër qe e pamjaftueshme Mitropolia e Korçës me pleqësinë vendosën të ngrehin një shkollë të re në sheshin e Mitropolisë në veri të saj dhe në perëndim të liceut. Ndihma kryesore për të ndërtuar këtë shkollë e dhanë vëllezrit Dhimitër dhe Anastas Avraam Lakçe. Kështu në vitin 1867 u ngrit kjo godinë, sot është krahu verior i shkollës S. Qiriazi. Këtij ndërtimi në vitin 1839-94 iu hodh edhe kati i dytë nga vetë arka e Mitropolisë duke u bërë një godinë e madhe dhe e bukur. Në ndërtimin e katit të pare, siç e përmëndëm më lart të bërë nga vëllezrit “Lakçe” shkrueshin në një pllakë pa hyrë, në të majtë këto fjalë në gjuhën greke.

“Shkollë alilodidaktike e ngritur prej themelesh me shpenzimet e bujarve të miqve të arsimit DHIMITRI DHE ANASTAS AVRAAM LAKÇE emrat këtyre ndërtuesve dhe bamirësve atdheu me mirënjohje ua mbishkrojti me shkronja të arta në kujtim të përjetshëm. Në vitin shpëtimtar 1867, muaji Maj”.4

Kjo godinë më vonë shërbeu dhe si shkollë vajzash, kur shkolla e vashave u bë spital nga francezët. Sot kjo shkollë së bashku me shkollën Doko janë bashkuar dhe kanë formuar një shkollë të vetme pas rikonstruktimit me emrin shkolla “Sevasti Qiriazi” e cila ndo-dhet në veri të Mitropolisë së Korçës.

Llasoja
 Në vitin 1850 fort i ndritshmi Mitropolit i Korçës Neofit Gjirokastriti duke kuptuar se korçarët kishin një traditë të flaktë për arsim dhe qytetërim, si edhe mbi bazën e traditës së lënë nga fort i lumuri Joasaf, që nga viti 1724 u përpoq që të krijohej një vijimësi për shkollat. Ai mendoi që financimi i tyre duhej të kishte një themel vendas. Për këtë ai u mor vesh me tregtarë vendas, kurbetlinj edhe me arkondë të Korçës. Kështu Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Korçës me Mitropolitin Neofit dhe epitropët e nderuar Kristo Gode e Dhimitri Josif Shano po këtë vit më 1850 së bashku me arkondët e Korçës themeluan “Arkën Arsimore” dhe e pagëzuan me emrin “Llaso”5. Vetë ky gjirokastrit është në krye dhe në ballë të dhuruesve dhe kontribuesve të llasos, duke dhënë shumën prej 5000 grosh. Gjithë korçarët dhanë ndihma të shumta, por veçanërisht ata të Egjiptit me në krye Jorgji Mihal Bangën.
Që në fillim shuma e arkës arriti në 20000 grosh. Vetë Jovan Banga kur vdiq më 1859 dhuroi 50000 grosh. Kapitali i llasos arriti deri në 12000 lira turke6. Në vitin 1900 kapitali i “Llasos” arrti në 70-75000 lira turke7, prona, ara, dyqane, shtëpi dhe prona të kishës. Fort i Ndrituri Neofit vendosi që nga kjo shumë të jepeshin me kamatë të holla dhe shpenzimet që do të kryheshin për shkollat dhe mësuesit do të kryheshin vetëm nga kamatat e nxjerra nga kapitali dhe kapitali fillestar të mos prekej, por vetëm të shtohej. Për administrimin ekonomik të kësaj ndërmarrjeje më 12 Nëntor 1876 u hartua dhe kanonizimi i arkës popullore – LLASO-s - të varoshit të Korçës i përbërë nga 12 nene dhe 5 kapituj.
Në kapitullin e parë përmenden të drejtat e zotërimit të saj.
Në kapitullin e dytë qëllimi i themelimit që është mbajtja e shkollave të përbashkëta të qytetit.
Në kapitullin e tretë përmenden burimet e të ardhurave që qenë dhuratat e qytetarëve, kamatat, tepricat e të ardhurave të kishave si edhe të ardhurat nga pronat e paluajtshme të saj.
Në kapitullin e katërt trajtohet sigurimi i llasos me të cilin përmendet që kapitalet e saj duhet të depozitohen të gjitha në bankë të sigurt nën titullin “Pasuri e institucioneve arsimore të Korçës”8.
Në kapitullin e pestë dhe të fundit flitet për administrimin e të ardhurave i cili do të kryhet nga një këshill prej tre anëtarësh, i cili zgjidhej nga Mitropolia në një mbledhje të përgjithshme në radhët e qytetarëve, të cilët gëzojnë besim të përgjithshëm. Në këtë kapitull shtjellohen edhe detyrat e këtij këshilli për administrimin e llasos. Gjithashtu ditën e tre Arkondëve më 30 të Janarit të bëhet meshë Arkihieratike dhe të lexohet në Kishë kodiku i dhuratave shpirtërore.
Në krye të këshillës popullore që qeveriste llason qëndronte Mitropoliti i çdo kohe si i përhershëm. Pas vitit 1900, kapitali i llasos u depozitua në Bankën Nacionale të Athinës. Kështu në vitin 1905 ishin depozituar 65000 lira turke. Mirëpo ky depozitim në këtë bankë nuk u krye sipas kanonizmës së llasos, nga njerëz jo patriotë duke i depozituar me titullin: “Komuniteti Orthodhoks Grek i Korçës”9. Duke i depozituar djallëzisht me këtë emër bënë që pasuria e brezave për qytetërimin e qytetit tonë të dashur të bllokohen edhe sot e kësaj dite që nga pavarësia e Shqipërisë. I del detyrë Mitropolisë sonë sot të merret me këtë çështje.

Gjimnazi “Jovan Banga” i Mitropolisë
 Në sheshin e Mitropolisë nga ana verilindore ku sot janë ambientet e shkollës “S. Qirjazi” u ndërtua në vitin 1856 gjimnazi i parë i Korçës. Kjo ndërtesë iu bashku ndërtesës së vjetër të shkollës të Mitropolisë ndërtuar fillimisht në vitin 1724, duke formuar një të vetme.
Në ndërtesën e parë që vendosur një pllakë që e përmendëm, e shkruar nga Th. Mitko. Ndërsa në të djathtë të kësaj ndërtese qëndronte një pllakë tjetër po në gjuhën greke në të cilën shkruhej:

“ U ndëtrtua mësonjtor e llauzit të këtij qyteti në 1856 duke mbajtur vulën e z. Kristo Gonde  me z. Dhimitri Josif Shomo”.

Nga viti 1856 deri në vitin 1887 shërbeu si gjysëm lice, herë me një klasë gjimnazi dhe herë me dy klasa. Pas vitit 1887 deri në 1914 shërbeu si lice i plotë me dy klasa përgatitore dhe dy klasa gjimnazi. Në këtë shkollë shërbenin tetë profesorë edhe një drejtor. Vlen të përmendet se liceu i Mitropolisë së Korçës ishte mjaft i pasur. Ai kishte një bibliotekë shumë të pasur me libra nga më të ndryshmet. Në fondin e kësaj biblioteke të administruar nga Mitropolia dhe Liceu ishin dhe bibliotekat e famshme të Mitropolitit të atëhershëm të Korçës Neofit Gjirokastritit si edhe biblioteka e Mitropolitit pasardhës Dhorothe. Gjimnazi kishte edhe kabinete si ai i biologjisë dhe i fiziko-kimisë. Gjithashtu ky gjimnaz kishte edhe një muze, siç përmendin autorët e kohës. Megjithëse mësimet bëheshin në gjuhë të huaj, konkretisht në greqisht ai shërbeu për ngritjen intelektuale të trevës së Korçës. 
Nga ky gjimnaz dolën breza të tërë patriotësh të Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare.
Dhuruesi kryesor për mbajtjen e kësaj shkolle ka qenë Jovan Banka, i cili pati lënë për liceun që mbate emrin e tij “Gjimnazi Jovan Banka” 18000 Dr flori10 Të ardhurat vjetore që përdoreshin për liceun ishin 800 lira turke në vit. Gjatë luftës së dytë botërore më 1914, ky lice pushoi së jetuari, pasi siç thuhet nga kronikat u dogj nga bazhibozukët. Me djegjen e kësaj shkolle mjaft të pajisur u dogjën dhe u zhdukën mjaft vlera të këtij qyteti.

Shkolla e parë e vashave e  Mitropolisë së Korçës
 Të etur për qytetërim dhe emancipim korçarët nën kujdesin edhe drejtimin e fort të ndriturit Neofit Gjirokastritit Mitropolit i Korçës vendosën që pas hapjes së gjimnazit të hapnin një shkollë vashash, e cila do të ishte e para shkollë për vajzat në Korçë dhe në gjithë Shqipërinë. Kështu në vitn 1857 me ndihmat e popullit dhe nga arka e Mitrpolisë u ndërtua godina e kësaj shkolle me dy kate në veri të Mitropolisë, ngjitur me të.
Mësuesja e saj e para femër në Korçë e Shqipëri do të bëhej Arbëreshja nga Hidhnja Ekaterina Kondurioti.
Në janar të vitin 1882 në janar nga pakujdesia ra zjarr dhe siç thonë kronikat e kohës mezi shpëtuan çupat pasi mori zjarr shkalla që të çonte në katin e dytë dhe shkolla u dogj plotësisht. Shpejt e shpejt po atë vit më 1882 në po atë vend u ngrit e re dhe e bukur shkolla e çupave, me ndihmën e Jorgji Theodhor Dokos. Ndërtimi mbaroi në vitin 1883, këtë na i dëshmonte dhe pllaka mbi portën e kësaj godine në të cilën shkruhej në gjuhën greke:

“Shkollë vashash elenishte e Korçës e ngreur që në themeli me të prishurë me dashje zemre të shkrimdashësit JORGJI THEODHOR DOKO emri i të cilit si mirëbërës, atdheu për mirënjohje ia mbishkrojti emrin me shkronja të arta për kujtim të përjetshëm të ndërtonjësit dhe të shoqes Evgjenia dhe të bijave të tij Theodhora edhe Katerina në vitin shpëtimtar 1882 muaji Nëntor 11”

Me kalimin e viteve kjo mësonjtore e vajzave me emrin shkolla Doko filloi të dukej e vogël për numrin e madh të vajzave qe e frekuentonin shkollën për të marrë dituri. Atëherë Mitropolia e Korçës me kontributin e vëllezërve Kristaq, Irakli e Viso Duro. Tregtarë drenovarë, ndërtuan në vitin 1892-1893 shkollën e re të vajzave, një ndërtesë të madhe dhe të bukur sipas sistemit të shkollave evropiane. Në këtë ndërtesë deri në vitin 1915-1916 vazhduan të mësonin vajzat e Korçës. Po këtë vit ushtria franceze e bëri spital, i tillë vazhdoi të funksionojë gjer në shkurt të vtit 1922, vit ku në këtë godinë erdhi liceu shqiptaro-francez, siç njihet edhe sot “Liceu Francez”.
Është për t’u theksuar se kjo godinë iu dhurua Mitrpolisë për shkollën e vashave nga mirëbërësit Duro, u lirua kur u ndërtua liceu i ri nga senatoriumi i cili sot shfrytëzohet nga ushtria13.

Foshnjoret ose kopshtet e Mitropolisë së Korçës
 Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Korçës ka pasur dy foshnjore, njëra pranë kishës së madhe dhe tjetra pranë kishës së Shën Gjergjit.
Foshnjorja e Mitropolisë. Kjo foshnjore gjendej në sheshin e kishës së madhe – Kisha e Burimit Jetëdhënës -, në lindje të liceut Jovan Banka, sot palestra e shkollës “Sevasti Qirjazi”.
Në vitin 1873 u ndërtua kjo foshnjore me ndihmën e shoqërisë “Vllazëria e miqve të të vobektëve”14. Financimi ishte bërë nga Vasil Caci Limoni, bashkëatdhetar me banim në Pire, si edhe nga populli i Korçës. Ndërsa, siç shihet, edhe nga pjesa e mbetur deri më sot ishte një ndërtesë e madhe edhe e bukur e gurtë me sallë të madhe.
Për ndërtimin e kësaj 400 lira dha Mitropolia edhe populli i Korçës, si edhe 100 lira të tjera Vasil Caci Limoni. Në këtë kopshtor për fëmijë mësonin rreth 300 fëmijë të Korçës. Po në këtë ndërtsë të Mitropolisë është luajtur për herë të parë edhe pjesa teatrale “Otello” më 1890. Meqenëse kjo kopshtore nuk mjaftonte nga frekuentimi i madh u hap në vitin 1876 në shkollën e vashave një foshnjore tjetër.
Një tjetër foshnjore u hap pranë Kishës së Shën Gjergjit. Ndërtesa e parë e kësaj kopshtoreje ishte një shtëpi, e cila i ishte dhuruar Mitropolisë për “Llason”, e cila sipas dokumentit 169 të kodikut të Korçës dhe Selasforit qe dhuratë për “Llason”. Me zgjerimin e qytetit rreth kësaj kishe u pa e nevojshme ndërtimi i një kopshtoreje të re në po atë vend.
Ndërtimi u bë në vitin 1890 dhe shërbeu si kopsht deri vonë, mbi truallin e kësaj ndërtese e cila ekzistonte deri para ca vitesh gjysëm e rënuar është ndërtuar sot nga Kiaha Ortodokse “Kompleksi Polifunksional Shën Gjergji” prapa Kishës së Shën Gjergjit (Bibliotekës së qytetit). Ndërtimi i këtij kopshti u bë nga Mitropolia e Korçës dhe populli edhe shërbeu si kopsht për lagjen e re dhe katovaroshin, në të mblidheshin rreth 200 femijë. Për të tre kopshtoret Mitropolia kish caktuar tri mësuese femra për edukimin e fëmijëve dhe për përgatitjen e tyre për në shkollë.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Faleminderit shume per kete informacion kaq te vyer.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Me te vertete per tu lavderuar.
Faleminderit per informacionin shume te kompletuar.

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Kisha e Profetit Ilia apo e Shën Ilias ose siç njihet në popull kisha e Shënd Ellisë është ndërtuar në një bregore në verilindje të qytetit të Korçës. Kodrina në të cilën  është ndërtuar kjo kishë mban të njëjtin emër me kishën. Themelet e para të kësaj kishe nuk dihen kur janë hedhur me saktësi, por dihet që është një kishë shumë e vjetër që vjen që nga mesjeta bashkë me toponimin e kodrinës me të njëjtin emër.
Dokumentat më të vjetër që disponojmë për këtë kishë janë ato të kodikut të Mitropolisë së Korçës të cilat po i renditim .
Në testamentin më të vjetër që ka kodiku me numër dokumenti 47 dhe që mban datën 23 shkurt 1725 që është testamenti i saqellar papa Manushit përmendet si dhuratë një arë poshtë bregut të kishës së Profet Ilias.
Në dokumentin numër 13 ku përmenden dhuruesit për kishën e madhe të Burimit Jetëdhënës në fillim të shekullit të 18-të përmendet dhe dhuruesi papa Jani që dhuroi një arë poshtë kishës së Profetit Ilia.
Po në shekullin e 18-të në vitin 1794 përmendet në katalogun e dhuratave në kodik se nga familja Penco është bërë një dhuratë shpirtërore një arë pranë kishës së Profetit Ilia.
Nga këto dokumente nxjerrim se kjo kishë ka qenë ndërtuar shumë përpara viteve 1700 dhe për më tepër duke pasur parasysh këto kohëra kur turqit nuk lejonin të ndërtonin kisha të reja nga themelet mund të themi që kjo kishë duhet të jetë ndërtuar para dyndjeve turke në këto anë. Gjithashtu dhe gojëdhënat popullore e përmendin si shumë të vjetër dhe që nuk dihet nga kush është ngritur.
Gjithashtu në dokumentat e vjetra siç përmend N. Naçi pas pushtimit Turk dhe deri sa komuniteti orthodhoks siguroi në 1799 lejë për varrezë korçarët i varrosnin të vdekurit edhe në Shënd Elli pasi turqia nuk i jepte leje për varrezë.
Duke parë që kjo kishë qe vjetëruar shumë komuniteti orthodhoks i Korçës vendosi ta rindërtojë aty nga viti 1847 menjëherë pas rikonstruksionit të kishës së Shën Marisë. Kjo kishë u rindërtua në kohën dhe me inisiativën e të ndriturit Mitropolit të Korçës Neofit Argjirokastritit dhe epitropit të Mitropolisë Kristo Godes e më pas të Kristo Karametës. Të dhënat e mësipërme e të mëposhtme na i jep përsëri kodiku i Mitropolisë së Korçës. 
Në dokumentin 81 që mban datën 22 mars 1847 flitet për shpenzimet e rindërtimit të kishës së Profetit Ilia të kryera nga epitrop Kristo Godia.
Në dokumentin 81 që mban datën 1 mars 1848 flitet për shpenzimet e nxjerrjes së fermanit për rindërtimin e kishës, për 10 ikona, si dhe për përfundimin e rindërtimit të kishës (shpenzimet janë kryer gjatë vitit 1847 por raportohej dhe hidheshin në kodik në fillim të vitit tjetër dhe konkretisht janë hedhur në fillim të 1848) 
Për rindërtimin e kishës të Profetit Ilia dhanë ndihma përveç Mitropolisë së Korçës dhe qytetarëve korçarë edhe bashkëqytetarët tanë me banim në Egjypt, këtë na e konfirmon dhe Thimi Mitkoja në shkrimet e tij. Gjithashtu në kodikun e Mitropolisë në dokumentin 87 që mban datën 1 mars 1847 përmenden si dhuruese për këtë kishe dhe familjet patriote të Thanas Markos, Jovan Cicos, Llambi Polit dhe Ilo Gramenos, ky i fundit përmendet nga N. Naçi si epitropi i kësaj kishe, i cili filloi të mbjellë dhe drurët në kodrën e Shënd Ellisë.
Kisha që u rindërtua qe e stilit të thjeshtë e ndërtuar me material të gurtë dhe pak më e vogël se ajo që kemi sot. Përpara kishës nga ana veriore kur u lejuan këmbanoret u ngrit dhe një këmbanore në formë kulle prej guri shtufi themelet e së cilës mund të jenë dhe të lashta për vetë stilin e kësaj kulle dhe ndërkohë kodiku nuk e përmend ndërtimin e saj.
Me zgjerimin e lagjeve të qytetit poshtë bregut të kësaj kishe në dekadat e para të shekullit të 20-të lindi nevoja për ringritjen e një kishe të re e më të përshtatshme për lagjen në vend të asaj ekzistuses. 
Në vitin 1937-38 u prish kisha e vjetër e rindërtuar 100 vjet më parë dhe filloi të ndërtohet kisha e re në kohën e Mitropolitit të Korçës Evllogjio Kurilla dhe me inisiativën e priftit të kësaj kishe Atë Stavro Kanxherit. Për shërbesat fetare u përshtat një kishëzë provizore me bazë shenjtëroren e vjetër dhe rreth saj filloi të lartësohej kisha e re e gjitha me material të gurtë të punuar e të papunuar.
Kjo është e vetmia kishë e qytetit të Korçës që kryesisht shpëtoi nga rafshimi me tokën siç e pësuan simotrat e saj në këtë qytet gjatë përiudhës ateiste.
Të moshuarit e asaj kohe iu propozuan drejtuesve të pushtetit që godinën të mos e prishnin por ta kthenin në një klub për pencionistët. Kështu në vitin 1970 kishës ju bënë ndërhyrje të qëllimshme për të mos ngjarë kjo godinë si kishë duke prishuur harqet e gurtë të dritareve duke ndërhyrë në çati, tavan etj e duke e kthyer në një pijetore. Disa vite më vonë pjesa e shenjtërores së kishës do të kthehej në vend stacionimi për makineritë e telekomit.
Kësaj kishe të mbetur në këmbë gjysmake i përket nderi të jetë nga kishat e para që u riçelen me ardhjen e sistemit pluralist dhe lejimin e ushtrimit të lirisë fetare. Në këtë kishë u celebrua pashka e parë pas gati 25 vjet ateizmi në vitn 1991 nga priftërinjtë e mbetur gjallë Atë Kristo Raci dhe Atë Kosta Kotnani.
Po në këtë kishë celebroi Meshën si Eksark Patriarkal dhe Imzot Anastasi sot Kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë, gjithashtu dhe priftërinjtë shqiptaro-amerikane Atë Ilia Ketri dhe Atë Artur Liolin të cilët u pritën e dëgjuan me shpresetari për ringjalljen e kësaj kishe martire. Akoma kjo kishë nuk  është liruar dhe rregulluar plotësisht me shpresë se do ti takojë Mitropolitit te ri të Korçës Imzot Joanit që ta rikonstruktojë këtë kishë.

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Kisha e Dëshmorit të madh Shën Gjergj ka qenë në atë vend ku sot ngrihet biblioteka e madhe e Korçës. Dikur në këtë vend ishte hyrja e tregut të qytetit ose fundi i bulevardit me të njëjtin emër Shën Gjergj .
Kisha e vjetër e Shën Gjergjit ishte një nga kishat më të vjetra të qytetit të Korçës dhe ndodhej po aty ku u ndërtua kisha e re e Shën Gjergjit .
Kisha e vjetër nga dokumentat që disponojmë deri më sot nuk dihet kur i janë hedhur themelet. Njoftimet më interesante për hershmërinë e kësaj kishe na i jep studiuesia greke Adela në një studim për Korçën, e cila përmend se gjatë prishjes së kishës së vjetër për ndërtimin e kishës së re në fund të shekullit të 19të nuk i shpëtuan dot prishjes as piktura të vogla, të cilat ishin të shekullit të 6të dhe të 7të .
Ndërsa sipas sudiuesit N. Thellimi, Thimi Mitkoja që ka qenë një studiues i kishave, shkollave, kodikëve të Mitropolisë e daton një ndërtim apo rindërtim në vitin 1253.
Nga sa përmendëm më sipër mund të themi se kisha e Shën Gjergjit duhet ti këtë pasur fillimet, që nga mesjeta e hershme dhe për pozicionin që kishte mbase  është ndërtuar mbi themelet e ndonjë tempulli pagan para kristian.
Në mesjetë kishën e Dëshmorit të madh Shën Gjergj e gjejmë të pozicionuar jashtë kalasë së Korçës në cepin veriperëndimor të saj.
Ekzistojnë dhe një sërë dëshmish të tjera të vjetra për vjetërsinë e kësaj kishe.
Së pari pranë kësaj kishe ka ekzistuar një varrezë e madhe që shtrihej deri tek dyqanet e optikës, afër bankës tregëtare të qytetit të Korçës. Kjo varrezë  është identifikuar që në kohën e luftës së II botërore, kur italianët hapën vend strehime dhe kur në vitet 1950 u ndërtuan pallatet e reja nga optika deri tek Shën Gjergji. Gjatë hapjes së themeleve janë gjetur shumë heshtra dhe së fundi, kur u hap kanali për postën e re, apo, kur u hapën gropat për mbjelljen e pemëve përpara bibliotekës dolën mbi 13 varre të prera nga eskavatori. Varret qenë me drejtim lindje perëndim, të thjeshta, të rrethuara me gurë të zinj brenda varrit. Për këtë varrezë rreth kishës së Shën Gjergjit nuk flet asnjë autor as kodiku 400 vjeçar i Mitropolisë së Korçës e Selasforit, gjë që tregon se kjo varrezë është para pushtimit turk dhe se duhet të këtë qenë varreza e kalasë së Korçës dhe kisha e Dëshmorit të Madh Shën Gjergjit, kishë e kësaj varreze. Siç dihet nga regjistri turk i vitit 1431 kalaja e Korçës ka qenë e banuar me banorë të krishterë.
Edhe kodiku i Mitropolisë së Korçës dhe Selasforit që në dokumentat e para të tij e përmend këtë kishë. Në dokumentin 64 të këtij kodiku, i cili mban vitin 1707 përmendet Kisha e Shën Gjergjit dhe bëhet fjalë për shitjen e një are Vehbi qeajait që ndodhet pranë kishës së Shën Gjergjit .
Në dokumentin numër 17të të po këtij kodiku, që mban vitin 1710, në të cilin përmenden emrat e dhuruesve të Mitropolisë së Korçës, përmendet dhe emri i një voskopojari i quajtur Dhimo Bakalli, i cili jep për kishën e Shën Gjergjit me kushtin kur të ribëhet.
Ky dokument na çon në konkluzionin se në fillim të viteve 1700 kjo kishë ishte shumë e vjetër dhe Mitropolia ka pasur një plan për rregullimin apo ngritjen e një kishe të re mbi të vjetrën që në këtë kohë. Kjo ndërmarrje mbeti në tentativë pasi në këtë periudhë kemi trazira në perandori e në vend, si dhe luftra, kështu që popullata e krishterë u ngarkua me taksa të rënda, gjë që na tregojnë dhe dokumentat e sheriatit të Korçës dhe të Beratit. Ndërkohë komuniteti kristian orthodhoks i Korçës kishte filluar ndërtimin e Kishës katedrale të Burimit Jetëdhënës, e cila kërkonte shumë shpenzime pasi ishte Kishë shumë e madhe për kohën.
Në dokumentin 15 të kodikut të madh të Mitropolisë përmendet dhe rruga e Dëshmorit të madh Shën Gjergj, sot bulevardi i Shën Gjergjit, një nga rrugët më të vjetra të Korçës, të cilën ryfeti i tabakëve të Voskopojës e shtruan me kalldrëm prej Kishës së Shën Gjergjit deri në varosh në fillim të viteve 1700.
Kodiku i Mitropolisë, na tregon për këtë kishë në mënyrë kronologjike dhe për të ardhurat e saj nga qirinjtë, ndihmat e dhisqeve etj.
Me rritjen e qytetit të Korçës gjatë shekullit të 19të sidomos me lagjet e ndërtuara pas kishës së Shën Gjergjit u bë domosdoshmëri ndërtimi i kishës së re, të cilën kodiku e përmend si shumë të nevojshme për qytetin.
Kështu në vitin 1875 korçarët prishën kishën shumë të vjetër dhe rrethuan me mure territorin mjaft të madh që zotëronte kjo kishë si pronë dhe e bënë gati për ndërtimin e kishës se re mbi themelet e kishës së vjetër.
Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Korçës mblodhi ndihma, si dhe fonde nga pasuritë e saj dhe në vitin 1881 filloi të ndërtojë kishën e re të madhe e të bukur. Ndërtimi i nisur mbeti deri në xoklaturën e dritareve, pasi elementë turkomanë ishin ankuar deri në portën e lartë në Stamboll, se të krishterët e Korçës në krye të tregut po ngrehin një fortesë dhe jo një Kishë, me mure të gjera e të lidhura.
Pas ndalimit të punimeve Mitropolia e Korçës i kërkoi Patriarkanës së Konstandinopojës të ndërhynte pranë qeverisë turke për të rimarrë lejen e ndërtimit e për të vazhduar punimet. Sorollatie të shumta u bënë për këtë çështie, u bënë ndërhyrje dhe nga përsonalitete shqiptare të kohës, një nga të cilët qe dhe filantropi korçar Anastas Lakçe, i cili i premtoi qeverisë turke dhe financime për gazermën e Korçës (të debojes) ndërsa Mitropolia ia dhuroi vendin për ndërtimin e kësaj gazerme vetëm e vetëm për të siguruar lejën e dytë për vazhdimin e punimeve. Pas këtyre ndëryrjeve porta e lartë dërgoi specialistë arkitektë deri në Korçë për të verifikuar ndërtesën nëqoftëse ishte kishë apo kështiellë. Mbasi komisioni me arkitekt nga Stambolli dha raportin në të cilin thuhej se ndërtimi ishte një kishe dhe jo një fortese siç kishin kallzuar u dha ferman sulltanor për të vazhduar punimet.
Projektimi dhe ndërtimi i kësaj kishe  është bërë nga mjeshtri Naum Trasha mjeshtër korçar me origjinë nga Opari, i cili njihet dhe si ndërtues i shumë dyqaneve të pazarit të Korçës. Me këtë monument ai arriti të realizojë një zgjidhje të përkryer teknike, zgjidhje të përkryer hapsinore të skemave të njohura bazilikale në trevën tonë. Kisha ishte e ndërtuar e gjitha prej guri, me blloqe të mëdhenj të lidhur me njëri-tjetrin më plumb që krijonin një masë kompakte me kolonat, pilastrat, kapitelet, rozetat etj. Ndërtesa krijonte përshtypjen e një vëllimi të vetëm të gdhendur në gur, ku trajtimi i brendshëm me atë të jashtëm, materiali dhe përpunimi dekorativ ishin në unitet të plotë nga dhe buronte natyrshëm nota e theksuar monumentale e saj. 
Filantropi dhe patrioti korçar Anastas Lakçe financoi që në fillim me 5000 napolona flori dhe më vonë sa duheshin për mbarimin e kësaj kishe. 
Ndërtimi i kësaj kishe mbaroi në vitin 1905 vit në të cilin dhe u inagurua . Kjo vepër cilësohej si një nga me të bukurat dhe më të mëdhatë në Shqipëri e më tutje .
Mbi portën e brendëshme të kësaj kishe ishte vendosur një pllakë e madhe në të cilën qenë shkruar emri i mirëbërësit dhe viti i ndërtimit të kësaj kishe.  
Anastas Lakçja i cili ndihmoi për ndërtimin e kësaj kishe të bukur vdiq në Bukuresht në 1894. Trupi i tij u balsamos dhe u soll në Korçë ku fillimisht u varros në një dhomë qeli me kupolë në avlli të kësaj kishe pranë portës kryesore, por më vonë kur avllia u prish dhe u bë me kangjella rrethimi i kishës, trupi i tij u vu në një qimitir afër murit të kishës në të djathtë. 
Përveç Anastas Lakçes në Shën Gjergj qenë varrosur dhe dy dhespotë të Mitropolisë së Korçës të cilët qenë dhespot Foti dhe Agathangjel Çamçe.
Ikonat dhe pikturat e kishës ishin bërë nga piktorët vendas nga Dardha, Hoçishti dhe Ziçishti. Kjo kishë mbarte brenda piktura me vlerë artistike dhe interes kombëtar, gjithashtu vlen të përmendet dhe ikonastasi i tëri i drunjtë i punuar nga ustallarët korçarë me një natyrë të re, nuk duhen harruar dhe shandanet e ambazhuret e mrekullushëm me të cilat qe zbukuruar kjo kishë. Duke qenë një kishë me madhështi të tillë ajo ka shërbyer dhe si qendër për shumë aktivitete të mëdha për qytetin, aty janë kryer tedeume për princer e qeveritarë të larë që kanë vizituar qytetin, për qeverinë e parë kombëtare etj. Në këtë kishë në 1914 nga Atë Josif Qirici është mbajtur mesha e parë e plotë shqip në truallin shqiptar. Meriton të përmendet dhe xhesti patriotik i popullit të Korçës, i cili nëpërmjet shoqatës «gruaja shqiptare» mundi të shtjerë në dorë çelsat e kishës së Shën Gjergjit dhe me ndihmën e klerikëve patriotë të asaj kohe, të Enjten e Madhe dhe Pashkën në pranverë të vitit 1921 kryen shërbimin kishtar në gjuhën shqipe. Për këtë ata patën kontradikta me Mitropolitin grek të Korçës Jakov dhe si rrjedhim prej asaj kohe dhe deri në shpallien e Kishës Autoqefale një vit më vonë Kisha e Shën Gjergjit mbeti e mbyllur.
Po në këtë kishë në vitin 1923 është dorëzuar kanonikisht Mitropolit Fan Noli nga dy Mitropolitë shqiptarë të dërguar nga Ptriarkana e Konstandinopojës.
Kjo kishë përmendet dhe për korin e bukur që kishte.
Dy tërmetet ai i vitit 1930 dhe ai i vitit 1960 do ti dëmtonin kësaj kishe vetëm këmbanoret e larta dhe pjesërisht kubenë e saj. Por tërmeti më i paimagjinushëm do të qe ai i shpalljes së Shqipërisë shtet ateist që do të bënte të pabesueshmen në fund të viteve 60 dhe fillim të viteve 70 të shekullit të 20të dhe do të pikëllonte çdo korçar duke rrafshuar krejt me tokën këtë tempull të Dëshmorit të Madh Shën Gjergj, të kulturës, të artit, të arkitekturës dhe të trashgimisë sonë kombëtare. Thuhet se vetë diktatori Hoxha kritikoi prishjen e kësaj kishe me vlera te padiskutushme.
Për prishjen e kishës u vunë në punë mjetet më të rënda teknike që disponoheshin dhe shumë punëtorë e megjithatë ajo mezi u prish. Blloqet e gurëve u përdoren për ndërtimine stadiumit të lojrave me dorë, për bordurat e trotuareve etj.
Populli i Korçës e ruan akoma në kujtesë këtë kishë të mrekullueshme edhe sot duke e përmendur me nostalgji.

----------


## Kryeengjelli

*Kisha e Shën Thanasit*

Kisha e Shën Thanasit gjendet në lindje të qytetit të Korçës mbi majën e një bregoreje me lisa të lashtë që mban të njëjtin emër.
Kisha e Shën Thanasit ka qenë një kishë shumë e vjetër e kësaj treve, dokumentat e ndryshme e përmendin si të tillë por thonë se nuk dihet kur i janë hedhur themelet e para, por mund të themi me siguri që themelet e kësaj kishe janë hedhur shumë para sundimit turk. Në bregoret që shtrihen mbas kësaj kishe e deri në afërsi të Mborjes shtrihet një zonë e tërë e cilësuar arkeologjike e antikitetit të vonë dhe mesjetare, këtë e përmendin si udhëtarët kronikanë të shekujve të kaluar poashtu dhe të moshuarit korçarë dhe mborjarë të cilët e pohojnë ekzistencën e gërmadhave në këtë zonë.
Arkeologët e Korçës kanë zbuluar dhe banja antike të shekullit të 6 copra mozaiku, varre romake etj. Po ashtu dhe në dekretin e sulltan Bajazitit të dytë në fund të shekullit të 15 që bën fjalë për caktimin e kufijve të pronës se Iliaz bej Mirahorit përmenden në këtë zonë një mur i ngulur, një rrasë e ngulur. Gjithashtu me interesantia në këtë dokument  është që përmendet një korie e vogël të vendosur në një kodrinë në vreshtat që  është me e ulët pas të cilës merr drejtim për nga Emboria. Dihet historikisht që e vetmja korie me lisa në mes të vreshtave e vendosur në një kodrinë në këtë zonë të kodrave ka qenë dhe  është ajo e Shën Thanasit, por dokumenti nuk e përmend plotësisht, pasi në dokumentin sulltanor edhe si duket nuk duhej përmendur emri i një kishe. Pra mund të themi përseri se kisha e shën Thanasit duhet të jetë shumë e vjetër, para turke.
 Ne dokumentet e sakta e me të plota që disponojmë deri më sot i tillë si kodiku gati 400 vjeçar i Mitropolisë së Korçës kjo kishë del që ka qenë e ndërtuar më parë dhe toponimi i kodrinës del i formuar si bregorja e Shën Thanasit. Duhet përmendur që në këtë periudhë turqit nuk lejonin të krishterët të ndërtonin kisha të reja por vetëm riparime të të vjetrave dhe këto me ferman të posaçëm pra dhe nga kjo mund të themi, që kjo kishë  është ndërtuar pra pushtimit turk.
 Një nga dokumentat më të vjetër të kodikut numër 64 që bën fjalë për shitjen nga ana e Mitropolisë e një pjese të pasurisë për blerjen e një çifligu për kishën e Shën Marisë e mbajtur në praninë e Patriarkut të Ohrit Zosimea e që mban vitin 1707 ndër të tjera përmend dhe shitjen e dy vreshtave afër kishës së Shën Thanasit dhe një copë vend për vresht pranë Shën Thanasit. Po në këtë vit përmendet dhe ryfeti i quajtur i Shën Thanasit në dokumentin 13 të kodikut dhe tregon rëndesinë, vjetersinë dhe kujdestarinë për këtë kishë.
 Kisha e vjetër ishte e ndërtuar me material guri dhe vazhdoi të funksionojë deri nga mezi i shekullit të 19. Në këtë periudhë Korça kish marrë një zhvillim të madh. Pas vitit 1850 edhe kjo kishë do të rindërtohej si shumë objekte të tjera, kjo u realizua me ndihmën e ryfetit të Shën Thanasit e të popullit të Korçës në kohën e Mitropolitit të Korçës Neofit. Rindërtimi qe me të njëjtin stil me kishën e sapo rindërtuar të Shën Ilias, edhe ky ndërtim qe përsëri i gurtë dhe tip i thjeshtë. Pas rindërtimit të kishës në Mitropolinë e Korçës  është aprovuar dhe një kanonizmë për vënien e esnafit të kondakçinjve i cili mbante dhe emrin e këtij shenjti nën mbrojtjen e Shën Thanasit kjo e fundit mban datën 10 maj 1854. Në pikën A të këtij kanonizmi pasqyruar në dokumentin 104 të kodikut të Mitropolisë së Korçës thuhet: Vemë esnafin e kondakçinjve nën mbrojtjen e veçantë të atit tonë ndër shenjtorët Athanasit Patrikut të Aleksandrisë Ky esnaf si dhe më parë do të njihej me emrin e Shën Thanasit. 
Ne vitin 1914 ne kohën e Mitropolitit të Korçës Gjermano dhe pikërisht ditën e shtunë më 22 prill 1914 në ditët e një kryengritjeje të dështuar për shpalljen e autonomisë se Epirit të Veriut gjatë luftimeve midis këtyre forcave dhe forcave të Hysen bej Pirgut u dogj dhe kisha e Shën Thanasit. Po këtë ditë u vra dhe prifti i vllenjve Papa Llambro Ballamaçi si dhe shumë gra e fëmije të pafajshëm. Disa gojëdhëna thonë që kjo kishë u dogj nga bazhibozukët, pasi atje mendonin që Mitropolia kish fshehur thesarin gjë që nuk qe e vërtetë, dhe kur nuk gjetën gjë e dogjën në rëmujë e sipër.
Korçarët menjëhere ngriten një kishëz provizore prej druri. Pas 10 vjetësh që qe djegur, Mitropolia mblodhi ndihma nga populli dhe filloi të ndertojë këtë kishë më të bukur seç ishte më parë me material kryesisht të gurtë dhe me një këmbanore të bukur përpara. Ky ndërtim u realizua në vitin 1928.
Kjo kishë vazhdoi të funksionojë e tillë deri në vitin e shpalljes se Shqipërisë shtet ateist, vit kur kjo kishë do të rafshohej krejt me tokën.
Populli i Korçës e njeh që nga kohët e vjetra këtë kishë si çudibërëse për të sëmurët për çiftet pa fëmije dhe deri në mallkimin e dënimin hyjnor të atyre që e prishën e morën gurët e stërlashtë të kësaj kishe. Edhe gjatë kohës së ateizmit besimtarët korçarë ndalonin pranë lisave të kësaj kishe dhe i luteshin Përendisë për ditë të bardha.
Pas viteve 1990 me rigjallërimin e besimit fetar pas celebrimit te ditës së ujit të bekuar ne 6 janar 1991 në Shën Triadhë, në 18 janar të vitit 1991 u celebrua mesha e parë në guret e themelive të kësaj kishe pas mëse 25 vjetesh ateizmi të egër. Në këtë ditë mund të themi u bë një miting i vërtetë nga populli i Korçës në korrien e Shën Thanasit emrin e të cilës nuk ua hoqën nga goja dot korçarëve. Kjo meshë e cila u celebrua në natyrë u drejtua nga prifterinjtë pleq të mbetur gjallë. Po kjo kishë  është kisha e parë në Shqipëri që filloi të rindërtohej nga themeli. Që ditën e parë që u celebrua mesha gati të tërë korçarët e pranishem të krishterë e myslymane dhanë ndihma që të fillojë rindërtimi i kësaj kishe. Megjithë vështirësitë të rrjedhura nga përvoja kjo kishë u ndërtua dhe vazhdon të funksionojë normalisht. 



*Kisha e Shen Trinise*

Kisha e Shën Trinisë ose siç njihet në popull kisha e Shën Triadhës ndodhet në të dalë të qytetit buzë rrugës Korçë  Drenovë. Në fillim të shekullit të 20 në vitin 1902 në atë vend ku ngrihet kisha e vjetër e Shën Triadhës ishin arat e Mustafa Mborjes. Ngritja e kësaj kishe në këtë vend ka një histori të veçantë që vjen deri në ditët tona nëpërmjet shkrimeve dhe gojëdhënave të të moshuarve e cila na thotë: 
Një çirak i një mullixhiu të Drenovës sa herë kalonte me kafshë për furnizim me drith për në pazarin e Korçës në vendin ku u ngrit kisha e cila në atë kohë ishte një lëndinë me pirgje me gurë afër saj i qëndronte kali dhe i shfaqeshin tre engjëj duke i thënë që ky vend  është i joni. Pasi kjo ngjarje u përsërit disa herë çiraku ia tregoi ustait të tij i cili vjen në Mitropoli dhe ia tregon ngjarjen me hollësi Mitropolitit të asaj kohe Gjervasit.
Pasi u punua dhe u pastrua një pjesë e vendit të ngjarjes u gjend një konizmë e Shën Triadhës në gjendje të mirë brenda në tokë. Kjo ngjarje bëri bujë në atë kohë në Korçë dhe të krishterët i kërkuan Mustafa Mborjes atë copë tokë të cilën ai nuk e kish as të punuar. Por siç thonë ai ishte pak cingun dhe nuk deshi ta jepte. Ai vuri argatë ta lërojnë atë vend mirëpo ndodhi një ngjarje tjetër e çuditshme kur plugu filloi të lërojë atë vend, ngordhi në vend një nga kafshët e punës. Pas kësaj ngjarje M. Mborja ja fali komunitetit orthodhoks atë copë arë ku u gjend konizma e Shën Triadhës.
Mendohet që në atë vend mund të këtë ekzistuar në kohërat e vjetra një kishe pasi atje ka ekzistur një vend banim i vjetër për këtë autoret e kohës na tregojnë për ekzistencën e gërmadhave rrotull kësaj kishe deri vonë.
Pas këtyre ngjarjeve populli i Korçës menjëherë dha ndihma ku fillimisht u ngrit një kishë provizore dhe me vonë në po atë vend u ndërtua kisha Shën Triadhës e cila dalë ngadalë u plotësua.
Në vitet 1960 parcela e saj u kthye në varrezë të qytetit të Korçës në të cilën u rivarrosën edhe të vdekurit që qenë varrosur në Shën Mari.
Edhe kjo kishë si shumë të tjera u prish dhe u rafshua pas vitit 1967 kur shqipëria u shpall shtet ateist.
Në janar të vitit 1991 populli i Korçës u mblodh ditën e ujit të bekuar me iniciativën e këshillit kishtar të sapo formuar dhe celebroj ceremoninë e parë fetarë pas gati 25 vjet të periudhës ateiste mbi grumbullin e gurëve të grumbulluar një nga një nga nënat e motrat tona. 

_
Kisha e Shën Harallambit
_
Kisha e Shën Harallambit ndodhej në platenë e kishës katedrale në anën veriore të saj. Vendi ku ngrihej kjo kishë sot i bie të jetë në këndin sportiv të shkollës Sevasti Qiriazi.
Kisha  është ndërtuar në fillim të shekullit të 19 në kohën kur krye epitrop i Mitropolisë ishte zoti Harito Jorgji. Në vitin 1816 në kohën e Mitropolitit Meletios nga Santorina filloi ndërtimi i kishës së Shën Harallambit e cila duhet të jetë ngritur mbi ndnjë konizme të këtij shenjtori pasi në kodikun e Mitropolisë përmendet dhe si përtëritje e paraklisit.
Fermanin për ndërtimin e kësaj kishe e ka nxjerrë Mitropoliti i Korçës Meleti që përmendet në kodik në dokumentin numër 11 dhe mban datën 1821 në të cilin thuhet: I gjithëhirshmi dhespoti ynë i Korçës zoti Meleti nga Santorina dha dhuratë shpirterore 50 groshë për fermanin e kishës, ndërsa në dokumentin numër 8 thuhet se ai u përkujdes për fermanin e kishës së Shën Harallambit. Ndërsa përsa i përket ndërtimit përmendet epitrop Haritoja në listat e dhurusve deri në shekullin e 20.
Ne vitin 1828 janë pikturuar ikonat dhe ka përfunduar ikonostasi i kishës së Shën Harallambit në kohën e epitrop Vasil Kostës, këtë na e vërteton dokumenti numër 58 i kodikut të Mitropolisë që mban datën 9 janar 1829 dhe flet për shpenzimet për piktorët ikonat dhe ikonostasin e kishës.
Ndërtesa e kishës ishte e thjeshtë, ndërsa harku i ajodhimës përfshinte gjithë gjerësinë e kishës në ndryshim nga kishat e tjera. Ndërtimi ishte me material të gurtë.
Siç e kemi përmendur aty nga fillimi i shekullit të 19 korçarët filluan të varrosnin të vdekurit në Shën Mari. Deri në këtë kohë korçarët i varrosnin të vdekurit rreth kishës së madhe në Shënd Eelli (Shën Ilia) dhe Shën Thanas. Ne këtë periudhë meqenëse qyteti po shtrihej rreth Mitropolisë dhe kishës Katedrale, Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Korçës vendosi që të nxirren eshtrat e të varrosurve deri në atë kohë rreth këtyre kishave dhe të futen në qimitirin e kishës së Shën Harallambit. Këto eshtra të të parëve tanë janë edhe sot nën themelet e kësaj kishe të rafshuar në kohën e regjimit ateist. Sot mbi eshtrat e të pareve tanë janë ndërtuar terenet sportive të shkollës Sevasti Qiriazi. I del detyrë komunitetit orthodhoks dhe Mitropolisë te mendojnë për kujtimin e të parëve tanë dhe për ringritjen e kësaj kishe.

----------


## Korcar-L1

keto jane informacione me shum vlere per te gjithe komunitetin orthodhoks dhe ne vecanti per ate te Korces. Do te lutesha te dija se ku mund ta gjeme kete periodik? *Periodiku Tempulli*

----------


## Kryeengjelli

(Bërthama më e Vjetër e Qytetit të Korçës)

(Revista periodike Tempulli)

Kisha Fjetja e Hyjlindëses së Përmbishenjtë Mari ose siç njihet në popull kisha e Shën Mërisë, konsiderohet nga tradita popullore dhe nga shumë autorë, si tempulli më i vjetër në trevën e Korçës, si dhe një nga më të vjetrat në gjithë Shqipërinë. Shumë gojëdhëna tregohen për fillimet e kësaj kishe. Disa gojëdhëna i çojnë fillimet e saj që nga koha kur krishtërimi ishte i ndaluar, duke u nisur dhe nga ekzistenca e qimitireve të nëndheshme të kësaj kishe. Disa të tjera e lidhin me ekzistencën e ndonjë tempulli pagan në fushën pranë qytetit të lashtë, që ndodhej në kodrat pranë. Ndër to po përmendim gojëdhënën më të përhapur, me të cilën u njohëm nga disa burime, e cila na thotë: Në kohët shumë të vjetra në qytetin e vjetër që ka qenë në ato kohë pranë Mborjes ishte një pasanik feudal që kishte një vajzë shumë të bukur dhe këtë vajzë ia kërkuan pushtuesit e liq e barbatë të dyndur nga lag në këto anë. Për ta shpëtuar vajzën e tij ai e fshehu atë në mes të shelgjishteve, në arat pranë lumit, atje ku është sot kisha e Shën Mërisë. Thuhet që ndërtoi dhe një kishëzë të nëndheshme që ajo ti falej Virgjëreshës Mari, biles thuhet që i ndërtoi dhe një dalje të nëndheshme në rast rreziku. Pas largimit të barbarëve, ky feudal ndërtoi në këtë vend një kishë kushtuar Shën Marisë, e cila ia shpëtoi vajzën. Mësojmë se kjo gojëdhënë e ka burimin nga Mesjeta e hershme, në kohën e dyndjeve sllave në Ballkan e në zonën e Korçës. Inkursionet më të egra në zonën tonë njihen ato të viteve 617, të cilat, pasi plaçkitën mirë, u drejtuan drejt Selanikut e Konstandinopojës.
Pra, siç e përmend dhe tradita gojore popullore, kisha e Shën Marisë e ka marrë formën si e tillë aty nga shekulli i 7-të. Shumë shpejt kjo kishëz do të fitonte famë ndër banorët përreth kodrave të Korçës dhe më tutje. Kjo do të bënte, që gjatë shek. të 9¬-të, në kohën kur edhe këto treva qenë nën sundimin e carit të madh bullgar Boris Mihalit, i cili pranoi krishtërimin orthodhoks si fe për popujt e tij sllavë, u rindërtua kisha dhe manastiri i Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses së Përmbishenjtë Mari.
Ky manastir në këndvështrimin e sotëm shtrihej nga plepat e vjetër që ndan sot ish-Kombinatin e Trikotazhit deri tek Banka e Shtetit. Manastiri ishte i rrethuar me mure të trashë e të lartë në formë kështjelle. Porta e madhe e manastirit ndodhej në cepin juglindor të rrethimit, atje ku sot ndodhet Banka e Shtetit.
Në vitet e para të shekullit të 13-të, në kohën e kryqëzatave të tretë dhe të katërt të organizuara nga latinët gjatë rrugës për në Konstandinopojë, kryqtarët bënë shkatërrime e barbarizma edhe në tempujt e Zotit, deri në rrënime. Të njëjtën gjë bënë dhe kur hynë në Kostandinopojë, në vitin 1204, duke plaçkitur jo vetëm popullatën, por edhe kishat e famshme të këtij qyteti, duke përdhosur çdo gjë të shenjtë.
Edhe manastiri jonë i famshëm i Shën Marisë në këtë periudhë të keqe pësoi një djegie dhe u rrënua. Por shumë shpejt, me fuqizimin e despotatit të Epirit të Ri, i cili përfshiu dhe zonën e Deabolisit të madh, sot zona e Korçës, çdo gjë do të ndryshonte. Në vitin 1225, ky manastir do të rindërtohej për herë të dytë si manastir dhe për së treti si kishë, mjaft më i bukur dhe më i fuqishëm se më parë. Po gjatë shekullit të 13-të do të pikturoheshin me afreske muret e kishës. Këtë e faktojnë si personat që i kanë parë në fillim të shekullit të 19-të, po ashtu edhe mbeturinat e afreskeve të mbetura deri vonë në katakombet e kishës, të cilat cilësoheshin si të shekullit të 13-të, shekull në të cilin është bërë rindërtimi.
Fama e këtij manastiri, i ngritur buzë kryqëzimit të rrugëve, në vend të hapur e fushor, do të rritej përsëri. Vetë ndërtimi në fushë, në vend të ekspozuar si rrallë manastire të tjera, tregon për shenjtërinë e këtij vendi. Thuhet nga gojëdhënat se në këtë manastir është pagëzuar një nga carët më të mëdhënj të Sërbisë e Maqedonisë. Ndërkohë, që arat e dhuruara të këtij manastiri, do të quheshin Stefanec. Me invazionet turke ky manastir do të pësonte dëme e gjymtime të mëdha, bile një pjesë e territorit të tij do të kthehej në varrezë për turqit e më vonë për komunitetin mysliman të Korçës.
Le të përmendim disa autorë, të cilët flasin në lidhje me këtë kishë. Në librin Albania të B. Bobev dhe Th. Kacorri nga Sofja, përmendet se tempulli, apo manastiri i parë në qytetin e Korçës është ndërtuar gjatë shekullit të 9-të. Gjithashtu, patrioti e studiuesi Thimi Mitko shkruan se kjo kishë i  përket kohës kur Barçi e Mborja ishin qytete në lulëzim. Ai na përshkruan të dhëna faktike gjatë gërmimeve për rindërtimin e fundit të kësaj kishe, pasi ai ka qenë vetë i pranishëm në to. Në shkrimet e tij për qytetin e Korçës ai thotë që themelet gjigande në kishën e rindërtuar të Fjetes së Shën Mërisë, e cila në rindërtimin e dytë të saj mban datën 1225, tregon se ajo kishë ishte një godinë kolosale. Ai përmend gjithashtu se kjo Kishë është ndërtuar katër herë dhe gjatë rindërtimit të fundit u zbuluan tri shtresa toke të shtruara me kalldrëm. Kurse varrezat myslimane pranë kishës thuhet se përfshiheshin brenda territorit të manastirit të Fjetjes së Shën Marisë para pushtimit turk (1385), gjë që provohej dhe nga themelet e vjetra që gjendeshin rreth varrezës si dhe copa kolonash prej mermeri, që ende qëndronin më këmbë në kohën e Mitkos, duke formuar portën e manastirit në anën e këndit jug-lindor të varrezës myslimane, atje ku sot është dera e Bankës së Shtetit.
Në raportin e redaktuar nga Mitropoliti i Korçës, Dhorothe Kristidhi, të hedhur në kodik në dokumentin 168, në mars të vitit 1879, përmendet se kisha e Shën Marisë duket se do të ketë qenë një manastir i hirshëm shumë i vjetër, i cili është djegur tre herë kohë pas kohe. Nga gërmimet e bëra janë gjetur, tek një kishë e përbërë nga tre kisha të ndryshme, vende në formë qelish si dhe kolona (trarë).
Gjithashtu, ekzistenca e këtij manastiri përmendet edhe në aktet e dhurimit, më 13 shkurt 1725 në dokumentin e 12 të kodikut të Mitropolisë së Korçës e Selasforit, ku thuhet: Shumë i lumturi dhe i dituri dhe perëndizgjedhuri Patriku i Justinianës së parë të Ohrit dhe i gjithë Bullgarisë dhe Mitropolit i Korçës e Selasforit Zoti Joasaf, bëri dhuratë shpirtërore në manastirin e shenjtë dhe të shumë nderuar të Hyjlindëses së Përmbishenjtë godinën e shtëpisë me tërë vendin përreth saj, të cilën e ndërtoi nga themelet me shpenzimet e veta dhe me përkujdesjen personale e bëri dhuratë shpirtërore për hir të shpëtimit shpirtëror të tij, të prindërve dhe të afërmve të tij.
Po për manastirin e hirshëm e të respektuar të Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses flitet në të njëjtin kodik në muajin gusht 1707, në dokumentin 64, ku shkruhet: Në Mitropolinë e Korçës, me përulësinë tonë në krye dhe me pjesëmarrjen e fortë të hirëshmve mitropolitë, rreth nesh u mblodhën të gjithë priftërinjtë, pleqtë dhe të krishterët e tjerë të kësaj Mitropolie bashkë dhe me epitropët e kishës së shenjtë të Shën Mërisë, po të kësaj Mitropolie, me dëshirën e tyre sa prona dhe dhurata kishin bërë, dhurata shpirtërore të të krishterëve.
Nën drejtimin e Zosimeas Patrik i Justinianës së parë të Ohrit, Serbisë, Bullgarisë, Shqipërisë, Maqedonisë së dytë dhe të tjerëve, u shitën një sërë objektesh, ara, vreshta, orendi të argjenda (të gjitha përmenden me rradhë në kodik) dhe u mblodhën 49.400 aspra që u dhanë për çifligun, duke u blerë nga beu që të jetë pronë e kishës së Shën Mërisë të kësaj Mitropolie. Deri vonë ky çiflig quhej çifligu i Shën Mërisë apo ara e Shën Mërisë.
Është mjaft e rëndësishme të theksohet se, më 1719-ën në manastirin e Shën Marisë, në një mbledhje u zgjodh Patrik i Patriarkanës së Ohrit, Mitropoliti i Korçës dhe Selasforit, fort i ndrituri Joasaf nga qyteti i Voskopojës. Për vjetërsinë e kësaj kishe tregon dhe ujësjellësi i manastirit, i cili e merrte ujin nga ujësjellësi i kalasë së Korçës. N. Naçi në librin Korça dhe katundet e qarkut përmend trojet e Shën Marisë nga hyrja në portën e madhe të avllisë së kësaj kishe. Si përbrenda portës ashtu edhe përjashta saj në të majtë ka dy kroje. Uji i këtyre vjen nga ca burime që kanë qenë në vendin e kalasë.
Gjithashtu, gojëdhëna popullore flet për ekzistencën e një tuneli të nëndheshëm që lidhte këtë manastir me kalanë e Korçës, deri në kalanë e qytetit përmbi fshatin Mborje, si dhe ekzistencën e një daljeje që të nxirrte në lumin e atëhershëm të Korçës, i cili ka ekzistuar deri vonë.
Gjatë ndërtimeve të bëra rreth rerritorit të kësaj kishe kanë dalë fragmente të murit të vjetër rrethues të manastirit, në përbërje të të cilit gjendeshin tulla bizantine dhe gurë çmërçi. Trashësia e murit shkonte rreth një metër. Gjithashtu, nga korçarët e vjetër tregohet se gjatë hapjes së varreve rreth kishës, kanë dalë dhe fragmente mozaikësh si dhe qeramika antike.
Nga sa përmendëm më sipër tregohet që kisha e Shën Marisë ka qenë një manastir i shquar dhe i hirshëm, mjaft i madh për kohën si dhe mjaf i pasur, i cili ka kaluar rrebeshe të furishme dhe është djegur e rindërtuar disa herë. Kjo kishë vazhdoi të shërbente si kishë kryesore dhe si katedrale për qytetin e Korçës deri në ndërtimin e katedrales së re Burimi Jetëdhënës në vitin 1707, por duhet theksuar se rëndësia dhe shkëlqimi i saj nuk humbi kurrë. 
Nga fundi i shekullit të 18-të, komuniteti ortodoks i Korçës vendosi ti kërkonte autoriteteve turke për të ndërtuar një varrezë të rregullt, pasi deri atëhere të vdekurit varroseshin rreth kishave të Shën Thanasit, të Shën Ilisë dhe katedrales, pasi autoritetet turke nuk i lejonin të krishtetët të kishin varreza të rregullt. Kështu nga fundi i shekullit të 18-të në truallin e manastirit të Shën Marisë u vendos të krijohet varreza e re e komunitetit ortodoks të Korçës, që më parë në pjesën lindore të territorit të këtij manastiri ishte krijuar një varrezë për myslimanët. Vendosja e varrezës në këtë vend u bë, pasi funksionimi si manastir i mirëfilltë kish filluar me kohë të pushonte, ndërkohë që territori ishte    i rrethuar me mure. Nga ana tjetër, ky i fundit, shtrihej në dalje të qytetit, pas të cilit shtriheshin arat, ndërsa qyteti po zgjerohej rreth Mitropolisë dhe rreth xhamisë së Iliaz beut. Për këtë çështje na flet dhe dokumenti i 30-të i kodikut të madh të Mitropolisë së Korçës, që thotë: Bekim personave që nxorrën ferman prej Sulltanit me anën e të cilit komuniteti orthodhoks i Varoshit të Korçës lejohet të hapë varrezën. Në vitin 1799, cilido që luftoi për të nxjerrë këtë ferman në mënyrë që të lejohet vendi për të vdekurit, varreza e re e komunitetit ortodoks të Varoshit të Korçës e sa të tjerë, kanë qenë bashkuar me këtë çështje, duke dhënë pará dhe njëkohësisht vepruan me fjalë e derdhën mund.
Nga fillimi i shekullit të 19-të, pas marrjes së fermanit, të krishterët e Korçës filluan të varrosin të vdekurit në kishën e Shën Marisë. Përsëri në vitin 1838, kisha e Shën Marisë dhe sa përfshiheshin në të, u rrëmbyen nga flakët në rrethana të panjohura, duke u shkrumbuar çdo gjë. Me djegien e kësaj kishe u zhdukën mjaft vlera të pa përsëritshme, si vlera të shkrura, mbishkrime murale në dru e afresk, afreske të shekullit të 13-të si dhe materiale të tjera artistike, të cilat mund të hidhnin dritë të plotë si për historikun e kësaj kishe, si kisha më e vjetër e këtij qyteti, ashtu edhe për vetë qytetin e Korçës.
Ndërtimi që ekzistonte deri në vitet e prishjes nga regjimi ateist, ishte rindërtimi i vitit 1844, që ka mundësi të qe ndërtimi i tretë ose i katërt. Për rindërtimin e saj të fundit si dhe pak për historikun fliste edhe mbishkrimi në gjuhën greke, që ishte në të djathtë të kishës, në faqen jugore të murit të brendshëm si dhe mbishkrimi që kishte pllaka e gurtë e murosur në faqen e jashtme të kishës. 

ΝΑΟΣ ΕΙΜΙ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΣ ΑΝΕΚΤΥΣΘΗΝ ΠΡΟ ΕΠΤΑ ΑΙΩΝΩΝ ΠΥΠΠΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΑΝΕΓΕΙΡΟΝ ΕΚ ΤΡΙΤΟΥ ΑΔΡΑ ΔΑΠΑΝΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΩΝ 1844 ΜΑΙΟΥ 19

Jam tempull i vjetër (i Hyjlindëses) që u rindërtova para shtatë shekujsh, mbasi u dogja, u ngrita për së treti me shpenzime të mëdha të banorëve të Korçës, 1844 maj 19.

Ο θειος ουτος και υερος ναος της υπεραγιας Θεοτοκου πυρποληθεις το δευτερν, ανηγερθι το τριτον κατα το 184 ετος επιστατευοντος και επτροπευοντος του κ. Χρ. Γωδη και αρχιερατευοντος του πανιερωτατου κ. Κυριλου εκ Βερροιας. Ενετει δε 1846 αρχιερατευοντος του πανιερωτατου Κορυτσας κ. Νεοφυτου εξ Αργυροκαστρου και επιτροπευοντου του ρηθεντος κ. Χρ. Γωδη εξωηραφηθησου τα εξης εντω ναω ταυτω: Ολαι αι δεσποτικοι εικονες οι 4 θολοι η πλατυτεδα η προθεσις και η κοιμησις δια χειρος παπα Ζηκου και του υιου αυτου Δημητριου 1847 Ιουλιου 20 εκ Σελιτσης.

E Zotit dhe e shenjtëruar kjo kishë e së Tërëshenjtës Μari, pasi  u dogj për së dyti, u ndërtua për së treti më 1844 me krahun e kujdestarisë të zotit Kristo Godes në ditët e shenjtërisë së tij kryepriftit Qirilit nga Veria. Dhe më 1846, kur ishte kryeprift i Korçës Neofiti nga Gjirokastra, përsëri me kujdesin e zotit Kristo Gode u pikturuan këto, gjithë ikonat e kryepriftërisë edhe të katër kubetë nga duart e papa Zikut dhe nga i biri i tij Dhimitri, më 1847 korrik 20, nga Selca

Gjatë këtij rindërtimi kisha pati dhe zgjerime, ndërtimi qe i tipit të bazilikave me tri anë të ndara me kolona dhe me pesë kube të brendshme, njëra nga të cilat në mes. Ngjitur me këtë kishë ndodhej dhe paraklisi i Shën e Premtes, e vendosur gjysma nën tokë. Kisha përbëhej nga dy pjesë të ndara veçmas, e para qe naosi i kishës së vjetër të Shën Marisë, dyshemeja e së cilës qe nën nivelin e truallit jashtë, ndërsa e dyta ishte salla e përshpirtjeve, ngjitur në gjatësinë e saj, ku përfshihej dhe paraklisi i Shën e Premtes. Kisha ishte 26.3m e gjatë dhe 14.5m e gjerë së bashku me shtesën që mbulonte paraklisin e Shën e Premtes, ndërsa naosi i kishës së lashtë të Shën Marisë që u përfshi brenda këtij rikonstruksioni, kishte një gjerësi prej 9m. Ndihmat për rindërtimin, pikturimin dhe pajisjen e kësaj kishe nuk kanë munguar kurrë. Vetë fama e këtij vendi të shenjtë e të lashtë, bëri që për një kohë të shkurtër ato të vijnë nga të gjitha anët, duke filluar që nga bashkëqytetarët tanë në Egjipt, në vendet e Ballkanit e deri në qytetarët e të gjitha shtresave të Korçës. Kontributet, siç na tregojnë dokumentat e kohës, qenë nga më të ndryshmet sipas mundësive të qytetarëve; në para, në ara, në objekte të bakërta, të argjenta, në ikona etj.
Siç del nga mbishkrimi që ka pasur kisha, si dhe nga dokumenti 81, në kodikun e Mitropolisë së Korçës, ndërtesa e kishës ka përfunduar rindërtimin e saj në vitin 1844 dhe po atë vit është bërë dhe përurimi. Janë harxhuar për gërmimet 1000 grosh, për ndërtimet gjatë viteve 1843-44 janë harxhuar 42000 groshë dhe 300 groshë për përurimin.
Pikturimi i kishës së rindërtuar të Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses së Përmbishenjtë Mari është bërë nga papa Zikoja dhe i biri Dhimitri, të cilët ishin nga Selca e Nesalishtit. Pikturimi i kishës ka filluar më 1846, siç del dhe nga mbishkrimi si dhe nga llogaria e kishës e pasqyruar në kodikun e Mitropolisë së Korçës dokumenti 81, për blerjen e dërrasave dhe bojërave për piktorët në fillim të vitit 1846, me një vlerë prej 4000 groshë. Mbarimin e plotë të kishës na e jep mbishkrimi që ka pasur kisha, më 20 korrik 1847.
Siç e përmendëm dhe më parë, pas shumë përpjekjesh të mëdha, të krishterët e Korçës arritën të marrin lejë për ndërtimin e këmbanores në vitin 1867 dhe në 15 prill 1868 zoti Jani Qirka bëri dhuratë shpirtërore një këmbanore për kishën e Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses, e shprehur kjo në dokumentin 136 të kodikut të Mitropolisë së Korçës.
Në vitin 1928 kishës së Shën Marisë iu bënë riparime dhe rikonstruksione të pjesshme. Ky rikonstruksion dhe riparim përfshiu që nga avllitë, portat e avllisë dhe deri në pikturat. Duke dashur ta bëjnë më të bukur pamjen dhe me qëllimin e mirë për shqipërimin e mbishkrimeve, u prishën pikturat e vjetra dhe të pikturuara në vitin 1845, duke i mbuluar ato dhe duke e ripiktururar të gjithë kishën. Ripikturimi u krye nga piktori dardhar Vangjel Zengo dhe e bija e tij pesëmbjedhjetë vjeçare Andromaqi, një vajzë me shumë talent  piktorja e parë shqiptare. Në këtë kishë Andromaqi pikturoi anën e majtë të kishës, me figurat e Shën Dhimitrit, të tre Arkondëve, të Shën Pandelimonit etj. Anën e djathtë të kishës e pikturoi i jati Vangjel Zengo, ndërsa kubetë u pikturuan së bashku si dhe shumë shenjtorë. Në të gjitha pikturat mbishkrimet u bënë në gjuhën shqipe.
Me mbulimin e pikturave të vjetra humbën dhe vlerat artistike shekullore, megjithatë, shtypi i kohës thotë se kisha e Shën Marisë mori një pamje të re dhe u zbukurua së tepërmi. Kështu kjo kishë, tashmë e rikonstruktuar, vazhdoi të shërbejë si kisha e varrezës për të krishterët e qytetit të Korçës, deri në fund të viteve 50-të të shekullit XX-të. Në fund të viteve 50-të dhe fillimi i viteve 60-të të shekullit XX-të, me vendim të pushtetit vendor të asaj kohe  meqenëse qyteti ishte zgjeruar shumë dhe varrezat e të krishterëve po mbeteshin në mes të tij, vendosi të largojë varrezat dhe të vendosen pranë parcelës së kishës së Shën Triadhës, ndërkohë që varreza e myslimanëve, që ndodhej pranë manastirit, ishte larguar që më parë. Kalvari i shkatërrimeve të kishës së famshme, dikur një manastir me legjendë e me moshë mbi njëmijëvjeçare, nuk i shpëtoi dot shkatërrimit ateist të vitit 1967. Duke parë pikturat e fundit, të cilat qenë ripikturime të viti 1928, e cilësuan gabimisht si kishë të re dhe e vunë në listën e kishave që duheshin prishur. Edhe pse specialistë të Akademisë së Shkencave ndërhynë për mos prishjen e saj, ajo me një ngutësi të madhe u rrëzua rrafsh me tokën, duke kryer një nga krimet më të mëdha ndaj kulturës së këtij qyteti, pasi ishte dhe objekti më i vjetër i kultit për këtë qytet e më gjerë.
Megjithatë, vendi i kësaj kishë shërbeu si burim frymëzimi shpirtëror e hyjnor për nënat tona. Ato asnjëherë nuk e lanë të shuar kandilin dhe qiririn e kësaj kishe. Natën dhe fshehtazi ato gërmonin vendin e themeleve të saj duke ndezur në to dritën Hyjnore. Edhe pa     u lejuar besimi fetar, vendi i kësaj kishe u kthye në simbol të ringjalljes së besimit ndaj Zotit.

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Kjo eshte nje reviste periodike, e cila botoet nen perkujdesjen e Mitropolise se Shenjte Korce. Pergjithesisht tregetohet ne Kishe por edhe ne vende te tjere me nje tarife prej 200 lek te rinj, jane boruar gjithesej deri tani 12-te numra dhe eshte ne pergatitje numri i 13-te. Botimi mbeshtetet finaciarisht nga Mitropolia e Korces ku mendimet jane te autorit sic ata i shprehin te pa prekura. Autoret e shkrimeve jane njerez me integritet intelektual dhe periudiku ka nje keshill, i cili perzgjedh shkrimet dhe i pergatit ato per botim, te cilet jane personaltete ne fuashat perkatese.
gjithashtu ka edhe shume shkrime te tjera te fushave te ndryshme, cdo reviste ka me shume se 100 faqe.


Nese deshironi mund te jepni te dhenat tuaja ne nje mesazh privat dhe ne mund te dergojme nepermjet postes numurat te cilat i disponojme.

----------


## bledikorcari

Ne ate date maji te 91 ndodhesha dhe une ne ngjarjen e nje kishe te vjeter qe ndodhet siper Drenoves dhe Mborjes,nuk e di a eshte kjo kishe por ate dite kishte shume njerez.
E mbaj mend diten se ate dite u zume me Piperet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Nga burimet dokumentare, arkivore dhe gojore qyteti i Korçës që në fillimet e tij ka pasur një sërë kishash ose siç i quajnë dokumentet tempuj të shenjtë. Këto ndodheshin si në qytet ashtu dhe në rrethinat e tij. Ato ju kanë shërbyer banorëve të Korçës si burim shpirtëror e hyjnor, janë ndërtuar e mbajtur me sakrifica të jashtëzakonshme e në kushte shumë të vështira në të cilat ka kaluar populli i Korçës dhe të krishteret në veçanti. Treva e Korçës dhe qyteti njihen në histori si treva që ka përkrahur krishtërimin që në fillimet e tij. Për këtë nuk mungojnë as gojëdhënat për predikimin e Shën Pavlit pranë Korçës, kur vinte nga Maqedonia. Gjithashtu zbulimet arkeologjike kanë nxjerë në dritë dhe kisha paleokristiane të fillimit të krishtërimit. Korça me zonën përrreth është konsideruar si treva më besnike ndaj krishtërimit të vjetër orthodhoks dhe si treva më e pasur në këtë kulturë. E gjithë kjo ka shërbyer si burim frymëzimi për të ruajtur besën e krishterë, bile si të tilla shërbyen edhe për popullsinë, që në rrethana të caktuara kishin nderuar fenë. Shëmbull tipik për këtë, është kisha e Shën Mërisë dhe paraklisi i saj i Shën e Premtes bashke me burimin e ajazmës që ndodhej poshtë tyre. Siç na pohojnë burimet historike e kronikale të shekullit të kaluar e deri në ditet tona, këto vende të shenjta janë respektuar nga vellezerit tanë muhamedanë syninj e bektashinj. Ja se si thotë Thimi Mitkoja në pëshkrimet e tij për Korçën grate myslymane laheshin vazhdimisht në ajazma e Shën Mërisë për shëndet kurse N. Naçi në veprën e tij Korça dhe katundet e qarkut të shkruar në fillim të shekullit të njëzetë pohon se akoma dhe sot ikona e Shën e Premtes ndodhet në xhaminë e Iliaz beut dhe nderohet e i ndizet kandili çdo të premte nga imami i xhamisë e vëllezërit muhamedanë .
Në këtë shkrim po përmendim kishat dhe panairet e qytetit të Korçës në truallin e sotëm ku shtrihet ky qytet.

Kisha e madhe e Mitropolisë me emrin Burimi jetedhenes
Kisha ( dikur manastir) Fjetja e Hyjelindeses Shën Mari
Kisha e Shën Gjergjit
Kisha e Shën Thanasit
Kisha e Profetit Ilia
Kisha e Shën Triadhës
Kisha e Shën Sotirit
Kisha e Shën Harallambit
Kisha e Shën Visarit (paraklis ngjitur me kishën e vjetër tëMitropolisë)
Kisha e Shën e Premtes (paraklis ngjitur me kishën e Shën Marisë)
Kisha e Shen Theodhoreve.

Shtepia metoq i sShën Pjetrit dhe Shën Pavlit

Nga të dhënat dokumentare në Korçë kanë ekzistuar dhe kisha të tjera, të cilat nuk i kanë rezistuar kohes dhe rrebesheve të shumta, nga këto po përmendim disa:
Kisha e Shën Dhimitrit
Kisha e Apostujve të shenjtë Pjetër dhe Pavël
Kisha e Shën e Premtes (dikur manastir mbi te cilin u ngrit xhamia e Iliaz beut) 
Këtu po përmendim dhe kishat e tjera që kanë ekzistuar dhe ekzistojnë në truallin e vjeter të qytetit, të tilla si kisha e Analipsit (Ristozit), Shën Todrit , Shën Kollit , Profet Ilia në malin e kryqit, Shën Anës si dhe shume kisha të tjera, që kujtesa i ka fshirë .

Kishat që përmendëm më lart kanë pasur dhe ditët e shënuara dhe panairet përkatëse që festoheshin dhe festohen dhe sot e kësaj dite një pjesë.

Kisha e madhe e Mitropolisë ka monoklisi ditën e premte të javes së Pashkës, si dhe ditën e tre Arkondëve, ku lexohej lista e madhe e ndihmetareve te kishës ne shekuj (llasoja).
Kisha e Shën Gjergjit e kish kremtimin më 26 prill.
Kisha e Shën Marisë kish panair më 15 gusht dhe e shen e Premtes
Kisha e Shën Thanasit kremtonte tre herë në vit më 2 maj , me 18 janar dhe të martën e Pashkës së madhe .
Kisha e Profetit Ilia ka dy kremtime më 20 korrik, ditën e shen Ilias dhe të enjten e Pashkës së madhe.
Kisha e Shen Triadhës festonte diten e saj, si dhe pasi u bë varrezë rreth saj ditët e të shtunave të shpirtrave.

Kisha katedrale Burimi jetedhenes shen Mari

Kisha katedrale Burimi jetëdhënës ose siç quhej në popull kisha e Mitropolisë, kisha e madhe, apo Zonja e madhe ka qenë kisha kryesore e qytetit tonë
Ky tempull i Zotit që nderohet me emrin Burimi jetëdhënës ka historikun e tij të veçantë.
Banorët e krishterë orthodhokse të Korçës të nxitur nga zelli i shprestarisë ja ngarkuan vetës qëllimin e mirë e të devotshëm të ngrenë një kishë të madhe të bukur e të hijëshme afer ndertesës së Mitropolisë se Shenjtë të Korçës, e cila qe shumë e vjetër në atë vend dhe ndodhej ndanë Korçës së atëherëshme. Por një vështirësi e madhe iu dilte të krishterëve korçarë pasi rrethanat e kohes së atëherëshme nuk lejonin ndërtimin lirisht të kishave të reja. Akoma më e vështirë ishte ndërtimi i tyre në përmasa të medha siç dëshironin besimtarët korçarë.
Kështu nën drejtimi dhe kujdesin e burrave të shquar korçarë, epitropëve dhe arkondë, në atë kohë zotërinjtë Mako Vasili, Shamo e Haxhi Koci, Mitro Janco e Manco morën vendimin në kohën e Mitropolitit të Korçës Dhanil nga Durrësi të ndërtonin këtë tempull. Kjo iniciative u bë e mundur të realizohet në kohën e Mitropolitit të Korçës, Joasaf Voskopojarit.
Historia na tregon se një natë të vitit 1707 nën drejtimin e zotit Haxhi Koçi pranë godines së Mitropolisë hapen themelet e një paraklisi, i ndertuan dhe i mbuluan përseri. Dhe keshtu i lane për dy vjet sa iu doli bari.
Duke pasur parasysh rrethanat e asaj kohe komuniteti orthodhoks Korçës nën drejtimin e burrave të shquar, që përmendëm më lart i paraqitën këto themeli si të një kishe të vjetër dhe këtë e argumentonin me ekzistencën e godinës së Mitropolisë pranë, e cila qe shumë e vjetër në atv vend duke thënë se pranë çdo mitropolie duhet të ketë patur patjeter kishë. Me këtë pretekst korçarët kërkuan ferman për ndërtimin e kishës së Mitropolisë.
Për këtë histori autoritetet turke filluan të dyshojnë. Haxhi Koci u detyrua të betohet për vërtetësinë e këtyre thënieve dhe kështu pa dashur u bë shkelës i betimit të kishës (nga rrethanat dhe për të mire) i cili nga sikleti vdiq tre ditë pas këtij betimi.
Pas shume mundimesh e vuajtjesh arritën të marrin fermanin e qeverisë për ndërtimin e kishës se madhe të Mitropolisë. Historia na tregon se punën e shkelqyer të Mitropolitit Joasaf dhe nën drejtimin e ktitorit të kishës Mako 
punuan të vegjël e të mëdhenj ditën e naten për ngritjen e godines së kishës katedrale e cila u pagezua me emrin BURIMI JETEDHENES SHEN MAR .
Kompleksi i kishës katedrale ishte mjaft i madh për kohën. Ai ndahej në tre pjesë në pjesën qendrore që ishte korpusi kryesor dhe mbante emrin Burimi jetëdhënës, e dyta që dukej si një pjesë me tempullin qendror ishte paraklisi i Shën Visarit dhe e treta që ishte e veçuar nga veriu i saj, qe kisha e Shën Harallambit.
Mbi murin e korpusit qendror të kishës nga ana e jugut ku rrinin burrat, ka qenë vendosur një pikturë në të cilën qenë pikturuar tre themeluesit e ketij tempulli Mako Vasili, Shamo e Haxhi Koçi të veshur me kostume kombëtare shqiptare duke e paraqitur zotin Haxhi Koçi me kazëm në doë si hapësin e themeleve të këtij tempulli, ndërsa Makon me ferman në dorë.
Kjo pikturë më vonë u vendos në godinën e Mitropolisë.
Mbi portën veriore nga brenda, e cila të nxirte nga kisha e Shën Harallambit gjendej ky mbishkrim:

Oόύόήύέ  ήιαό  άίσάό  έοώήά  ήώάί  άάήό  

isha e Burimit Jetëdhënës u themelua në vitin shpëtimtar 1707 në kohën e Kryepriftit të Tërëshenjtë Mitropolitit të Korçës e Selasforit Joasafit nën kujdestarinë e ktitorëve të saj Markut, Haxhi Koçit e Shamos. Kostandinit dhe Athanas Zografit të cilët e pikturuan atë më 1720.

Siç del nga mbishkrimi i kishës dhe nga çfarë shkruan kodiku i Μitropolisë së Korçës dhe Selasforit në dokumentet e vitit 1710 e në vazhdim (1) për kontributet e bëra për kishën e madhe na tregohet se nën kujdesin e shumë të hirshmit Μitropolit të Korçës dhe më vonë Patriark i Patriarkanës së Ohrit Joasaf Voskopojarit për mbarimin dhe plotësimin e kishës së madhe të Korçës, kontribuan me qindra të krishterë. Një kontribut te madh dhanë të gjitha esnafet e qyteteve Korçë e Voskopoje të krishterët e fshatrave e qyteteve për rreth duke filluar nga Përmeti, Prespa, Kosturi, Maqedonia, Boboshtica ,Drenova, Vithkuqi, klerikë të nderuar të dioqezave pranë, si dhe manastiret e shenjta të zonës përreth.
(1)Në kodikun e Mitropolisë së Korçës e Selasforit janë shumë dokumente me dhuruesit për ndërtimin, pikturimin dhe zbukurimin e kishës katedrale të qytetit të Korçës.
Kisha ishte e ndërtuar e tëra me material të gurtë. Ajo ishte një monument i tipit bazilikal me përmasa të mëdha për kohen. E ndërtuar para kishave të mëdha të Voskopojës ajo i ngjasonte atyre .
Kisha ishte e përbërë nga naosi, narteksi dhe hajatet. Hajatet ishin të mbështetura mbi kolona me harqe të gurta, të cilat i jepnin monumentit një madhështi të veçantë. Hajatet shtriheshin në anën jugore e përëndimore dhe pjesërisht në anën veriore të kishës
Ndërtimi i kishës është kryer nga mjeshtëra vendas të zonës së Korçës si dhe nga vetë populli i Korçës ashtu dhe siç përmendet që i madh e i vogël kontribuan për ndërtimin e saj.
Piktori i popullit Vangjush Miho e cilëson në shkrimet e tij kështu këtë kishe Madhështia e brendëshme dhe e jashtëme e kësaj kishe inspironte të madh e të vogel për një besim dashuri dhe frikë Përendie (1)

Pikturimi i kishës katedrale Burimi jetëdhënës është bërë nga piktoret korçarë Kostandin dhe Athanas Zografi Siç del dhe nga mbishkrimi që ishte mbi derën veriore të kishës, ajo është pikturuar në vitet 1720.
Në lidhje me pikturimin e katedrales së vjetër të Korçës kujtimet thonë se dhimogjerondia e atëhershme kishte thirrur shumë piktorë vendas dhe të huaj në një konkurs për të zgjedhur piktorin më të talentuar. Në këtë konkurs Kostandin Zografi prej Korçe është paraqitur me një ikonë të shen Marisë me Krishtin e vogël pikturuar në miniaturë në thuan e gishtit të madh të dorës me te cilin fitoi dhe konkursin si piktori më i talentuar ndër piktorët e tjerë. (2) Megjithëse shumë autorë venë në dyshim vitet 1720 të pikturimit të kishës së madhe duke u nisur nga veprimtaria e vonë e punës së dendur të vellezërve korçarë Zografi që shkojne nga vitet 1744  1783. Se dyti, sipas disa autorëve po të qe e sakte data e pikturimit të kishës katedrale të vjetër veprimtaria e vellezërve Zografi del shumë e gjatë nga vitet 1720  1786, baras me 66 vjet punë aktive, gjithashtu diferenca nga 1720 deri në vitin 1744 datë e pikturimit të kishës së manastirit të Ardenicës që është 24 vjet interval pa veprimtari të datuara. Këta autore nisen dhe nga datimi i ikonave kryesore të kishës katedrale Burimi jetëdhënës që janë të vitit 1752 (datimi i ikones së madhe të Krishtit në ikonostas)


1.	V. Miho dorëshkrim Shkatërrimi i katedrales sr Korçës
2.	Theofan Popa Piktorët korçarë Kostandin dhe Athanas Zografi 
Në Buletini i shkencave shoqërore i Universitetit të Tiranës 1959.

Në këtë shkrim ne do të përmendim disa fakte që vërtetojnë se datimi i pikturimit të kishës në mbishkrimin që kishte kisha mbi portën veriore duhet të jetë pak a shumë i saktë.
Së pari nga kodiku i Mitropolisë së Korçës nxjerrim se në dokumentin 17 që mban vitin 1710 përmenden dhuruesit për pikturimin e kishës katedrale Burimi jetëdhënës dhe konkretisht citojmë zoti Petko pikturoi kishën e madheetj si dhe shumë dhurues të tjerë. Gjithashtu në kodikun e Mitropolisë së Korçës në dokumentet që i përkasin fillimit të shekullit të njëzetë e shtyjnë këtë datë në vitin 1725. Ndërsa Thimi Mitkoja në shkrimet e tij e shtyn këtë datë në vitin 1730. Nga studiuesi i artit bizantin pranë Muzeut Kombetar të Artit Mesjetar Shqiptar zoti Kristofor Naslazi, kemi dhe zbulime të pikturimit nga Zografët ne ikonografi në vitet 30 të shekullit të 18të.
Nga sa përmendem më sipër mund të themi se kisha katedrale Burimi jetëdhënës duhet të jetë pikturuar gjatë fundit të viteve njëzet të këtij shekulli.
Nga të dhënat që na jep kodiku i Mitrpolisë së Korçës ne këtë kishë ka punuar dhe djali i Athanasit, papa Efthimi, i cili pikturoi dhe bëri dhuratë dyert e altarit.
Pikturat e kësaj kishe cilesoheshin si të mrekullushme. Shumë vizitorë të huaj të kohës ato i kanë cilesuar si të tilla. Episkopi Evllogjio Kurila në veprën mbi Grigor Argjirokastritin, midis të tjerave ka shkrojtur, se as Athina sot nuk ka asnjë kishë të zografisur si ajo e Korçës dhe ato të Voskopojës e Vithkuqit ndërsa Mihoja i cilësonte impresionante.
Vëllezërit Zografi në afresket e kishës së madhe kishin punuar skena të marra nga tesamenti i vjeter, testamenti i ri dhe nga apokalipsi. Gjithashtu ata pikturuan tre ktitorët e kësaj kishe Mako Vasili, Shamo e Haxhi Koçi. 
Kisha katedrale është plotësuar dhe paisur duke dhuruar shumë qytetarë korçarë. Mjafton të shikosh vargun e gjatë të emrave të qytetarëve korçarë dhe të zonave përrreth në kodikun e Mitropolisë së Korçës dhe të bindesh për këtë.
Ndër paisjet kryesore më të rendësishme që ka pasur kjo kishë kanë qenë 
Ikonostasi, amvoni, froni episkopal, dy stenda (prosqintarë) të gjitha punime artistike në dru arre.
Ikonstasi i kishës katedrale të Korçës që me pak demtime ka arritur deri në ditët tona dhe është një nga veprat artistike më të arritura në gjithë vendin tonë e më tej. Një vlerësim të tillë e kanë si specialistët tanë, ashtu dhe ata të huaj.
Gdhendësi dhe drejusi i punimeve për ndërtimin e kësaj vepre të rralle artistike ka qenë zoti Dhimitër. Këtë na e konfirmon dhe dokumenti 13 ne kodikun e Mitropopilisë ku zoti Dhimitër është dhe dhurues për këtë ikonostas në të përmendet: I shume nderuari zoti Dhimitër skalitësi i kësaj tempolle.
I gjithe ikonostasi  është ndertuar me dru arre. Ai duhet te këtë përfunduar nga mesi i shekullit të 18të pasi në këto vite kemi dhe vendosjen e ikonave kryesore të pikturuara dhe dhuruara njëra nga Kostandin Zografi dhe tjetra nga Athanas Zografi. I gjithe ikonostasi është mjaft impozante, në të janë skalitur me mjeshtëri të rrallë zbukurime të ndryshme si hardhi, ëngjëllushka kashë, shpende , vazo, lule ,shenjat e horoskopit etj. Ikonastasi kishte tre dyer të skalitura .Ndër to spikat dhe sot porta e mesit, që quhen dhe dyert e bukura  është punuar e gjitha në reliev. është venë re se korniza që ndan ndarjen e ikonave të mëdha me ndarjen e ikonave të vogla, është zbukuruar me relieve dhe me dymbëdhjetë medalione që kanë figurat mitologjike të horoskopit. Ikonostasi mbaronte sipër me një kryq të madh e të bukur, në të djathtë e në të majtë të tij kishte ëngjëj dhe në këmbët e tyre shtrieshin dragonj. Ikonostasi ne kishen e vjeter ishte i vendosur në dy plane, përpara ikonstasit kryesor kishte një para ikonostas të shkurtë që lidhej me të parin me harqe të bukura druri në të cilat vareshin kandilet. Sot ato janë bërë një trup pasi ikonostasi u lartesua me kishen e re, që u ngit në vend të saj. 
Për veç ikonostasit kisha katedrale kishte dhe një fron episkopal shumë të bukur i zbukuruar me relieve të ndryshme, në pjesën e tavanit të tij është pikturuar shqiponja dykrenore. Kisha kishte dhe një amvon, po aq të bukur nga ku këndohej Ungjilli, i gjithi i gdhendur në reliev. Që të dyja janë të lyera me varak të artë. Keto vepra të mrekullueshme i kanë shpëtuar kohës deri më sot falë punës së specialistëve të Muzeut të Artit Mesjetar Shqiptar në Korçë.
Përveç sa përmendëm më sipër, kisha katedrale ka qenë shumë e pasur në orendi, një pjesë e të cilave sot gjenden në fondin e Muzeut të Artit Mesjetar Shqiptar ne Korçë. 
Edhe ndërtimi i këmbanores së kishës katedrale ka historinë e saj të veçantë. Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Korçës dhe qytetarët e krishterë të Korçës kanë bërë përpjekje të njëpasnjëshme për të nxjerre lejë nga autoritetet turke për të ngritur këmbanore. Siç do ta përmendim me vonë dhe në kapitullin e shkollave të mitropolise, turqit adoptuan një politikë ndaj popujve të krishterë të marre prej traktatit shumë të vjetër të Halife Omarit që pat lidhur me patrikun Sofron të Jeruzalemit në vitin 637 , në pikën katër të të cilit thuhet, që të krishterëve u ndalohet tu bihen këmbanave. Deri në këtë kohe të krishteret nëpër kisha përdornin tokat (dërrasa që goditen me çekanë druri) për ceremonitë fetare. 
Në bazë të kujtimeve të korçarëve të moshuar thuhet se në gjysmen e dytë të shekullit të kaluar korçarët takuan konsullin rus kur kalonte në Korçë dhe iu lutën të ndërhyjë pranë portës së lartë për tiu dhënë lejë për ngritjen e këmbanoreve në kishat e Korçës .
Më në fund kjo ëndërr e korçarëve u bë realitet në fund të vitit 1868 këtë na vërteton dhe kodiku i Mitropolise së Korçës në dokumentin 136, si edhe ditari i igumenit të manastirit të Shën Kollit në Boboshticë Ignat, i cili shkruan më 15 maj 1868 erdhën në Korçë Arif beu dhe Kostaq beu dhe u dhanë lejen korçarëve të cilet ndërtuan këmbanore dhe vunë këmbana 
Kembanoria u ngrit në pjesën e përparme të çatisë së kishës, e lartë por prej druri. 
Kjo kishë madhështore me simotrat e saj Voskopojare me ajatet e bukura me pikturat e mrekullushme, punime të para të vëllezërve Zografii rezistoi mrekullisht kohës dhe tërmeteve deri në fillim te shekulit te 20të. Në kohën e Mitropolitit të Korçës Jakovo në vitet 1919-1921, kësaj kishe iu bënë disa ndërhyrje të pa menduara e të pa studiuara nga ana inxhinierike. U prish muri ndares, qe ndante naosin me narteksin, pra pjesën e kishës që rrinin burrat me atë që rrinin gratë. (1) U prenë trarët që lidhnin kollonat midis tyre dhe me muret si dhe disa kollona të jashme, harqet e të cilave kishin plasaritje.Kjo ndërhyrje qe shumë e rrezikshme për kishën katedrale. Filluan të plasen tavanet dhe të levizë kisha. Këshilli i atëhershem i Mitropolise u frikesua, bile dhe inxhinier Pilika u pajtua me frikën e shembies së kishës. U bënë në vitin 1926 disa mbledhie e diskutime se si do të bëhej me kishën katedrale. Fillimisht u mor vendimi për riparimin e saj me anën e ndëryhrjeve të ndryshme në pikat e dobësuara, bile kjo u diskutua dhe në një mbledhie të përgjitheshme të korçarëve e u vendos mos prishja e kishës, por të behej një rikonstruksion i nevojshem.
Megjithë protestat e intelektualëve të atëhershem të Korçës si Vangjush
Miho, intelektualët e liceut etj për mos prishjen e kishës katedrale. Ne vitin 1926 kjo kishe filloj të prishet. Për të ndaluar prishjen e saj me inisiativen e piktorit të popullit Vangjush Miho (2) u nderhy deri në ministrine e arsimit. Kjo e fundit u mjaftua me disa fotografime të afreskeve dhe kishës, të cilat pasi u depozituan ne arkivin e kësaj ministrie nuk dime ku përfunduan.
Mihoja e cilësonte prishjen e kësaj kishe humbie të një monumenti artistik (1) Ne kohët e vjetra burrat rrinin në pjesën qendrore të kishës kurse gratë në nje parakishe të ndare më mur e cila komunikonte me një derë.
(2) Jane disa lutje e telegrame që mbajnë datat 19 qershor 1922 dhe 5gusht 1926 për ndalimin e shkatërrimit të katedrales në fondin familjar të Mihos të cilën Zoti nuk mund ta bëjë dhe një herë.
Me prishjen e  kishës së vjetër katedrale, Korça humbi një monument të vërtetë me të cilin do të krenohej çdo korçar edhe sot. 
Menjëherë lindi domosdoshmeri ringritja e kishës së re, e cila tashmë duhej të ishte më madhështore si nga arkitektura dhe funksioni, pasi duhej të kompesonte madhshtinë e kishës së vjetër, ndërkohë që dhe opinioni qytetar i kohës ishte ngritur në një shkallë mjaft të lartë. Tashmë Korça kishte mjaft intelektualë inxhinierë arkitektë të mbaruar në shkollat më me zë jashtë vendit.
Kisha e re katedrale  Burimi jetëdhënës filloi të ndërtohet në vtin 1927. Për ndërtimin e saj Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Korçës shiti mjaft prona të saj gjithashtu dhe populli i Korçës dhuroi që kjo kishë të ngrihej sa më e bukur.
Pas një kohe prej gati nëntë vjet punimesh ndërtimi të jashtme dhe të brendshëm në vitin 1936 përfundoi kisha e madhe katedrale e ngritur mbi vendin e kishës së vjetër katedrale.
Kisha ishte e tipit bazilikal tri nefeshe në forme kryqi më kupolë në qendër, 
Hapësira perëndimore ndahej në dy nivele duke krijuar ballkone për koret dhe grate në mes ishte tamburi me kupolen e madhe. Në pjesën ballore ngriheshin dy këmbanore të larta. Kisha shquhej për vlerat arkitektonike dhe artistike. Për përfundimin dhe plotësimin e kishës duhen përmendur dhe dhuruesit, së pari populli i Korçës, Thoma Turtulli, Aleksandra Leka, si dhe dhurues nga diaspora P. Thomai, S. Konstandiniu etj.
Vlerat e mbetura të katedrales së vjeter si ikonostasi i mrekullueshëm,
Amvoni froni episkopal, ikonat e të talentuarve vëllezër Konstandin dhe Athanas Zografi u vendosën dhe u adoptuan në katedralen e porsangritur.
Kjo i dedikohet dhe inteligjencës korçare të kohës pasi pati tendenca për abandonimin e tyre në veçanti për ikonostasin, për shpëtimin e të cilit janë shkrojtur shumë artikuj kritikë në gazetat e kohës. Kandilet 21 copë i dhuroi bashkëatdhetari nga egjipti Pandi Thomai kurse polielet e mëdha e të vogla i beri dhuratë zonja Steli Kostandiniu . 
Pikturimi i mureve kupolave si dhe një pjesë të ikonave është kryer nga motrat Zengo, babai i tyre Vangjeli, si dhe piktori tjeter Dallta.
Këta piktorë të talentuar sidomos këto vajza të talentuara piktoret e para shqiptare me akademi të mbaruar në Athinë pikturuan pothuaj tëë kishën. Pikturimi i kishës qe me një frymë të re dhe artistikisht të arrire. Faqet e mureve kryesisht qene piktura dhurate e familjeve korçarë me emrat e tyre ne fund te cdo pikture. Këto piktura pjesërisht gjenden sot nën suvatë e Muzeut të Artit Mesjetar Shqiptar. 
Kjo kishë u bë aq madhështore sa konsiderohej nga më të mirat në ballkan dhe më e madhja dhe më e bukura kishë orthodhokse në Shqipëri, për të cilën korçarët krenoheshin kudo.

Do të vinte viti ateist 1967 kur kësaj kishe do ti mbulleshin dyert si gjithë të tjerave nga regjimi ateist i kohës.
Pas kësaj me nderhyrjen e shume të nderuarit studiuesit zotit Theofan Popa u kthye si depo shpëtimtare për grumbullimin e ikonave që mbeten pa u djegur nga vrulli ateist i kohës së djallit.
Pas viteve 1970, për vlerat e pallogaritshme që mbartte brenda kjo kishe madheshtore do të adoptohej në muze të artit mesjetar. Me nderhyrjen në arkitekturë, që iu bë kësaj kishe u harxhuan fonde mjaft të mëdha me qellim që të transformohej krejt dhe të mos ngjante më si kishë. U prishen këmbanoret agjiovima dhe kubeja e madhe. Edhe sot dhe kësaj dite vazhdon të jetë me këtë arkitekturë . 
Pas rënies së diktaturës u bënë shumë tentativa për marrjen e godinës nga Mitropolia e Korçës por me shumë veshtirësi dhe me protesta të vazhdueshme të besimtarëve arriti te merret vetëm njëra sallë e muzeut për ceremonite fetare. Nje pune e vazhdushme u bë për njohjen e pronësisë së godinës së Kishës pronarit të vërtetë.
Me shprese përendie që në të arthmen të rreguullohet puna e muzeut të ri të artit mesjetar shqiptar dhe të rikonstruktohet kisha e fameshme e Korçës Butimi jetedhenes






















Kisha e Fjetjes se hyjelindeses se përmbishenjte shen Mari

Kisha e Fjetjes se hyjelindeses se përmbishenjte shen Meri ose siç njihet ne popull kisha e shen Merise , konsiderohen nga tradita popullore dhe nga shume autore si tempulli me i vjeter ne treven e Korçës si dhe nje nga me te vjetrat ne gjithe Shqipërine. Shume gojedhena tregohen për fillimet e kësaj kishe. Disa gojedhena e cojne fillimet e kësaj kishe qe nga koha kur krishterimi ishte i ndaluar duke u nisur dhe nga ekzistenca e qimitireve te nendheshme te kësaj kishe. Disa te tjera e lidhin me ekziztencen endonje tempulli pagan ne fushen prane qytetit te lashte qe ndodhej ne kodrat prane.
Nder to po përmendim gojedhenen me te përhapur me te cilen u njohem nga disa burime e cila na thote: Ne kohet shume te vjetra ne qytetin e vjeter qe ka qene ne ato kohe prane Mborjes ishte nje pasanik feudal qe kishte nje vajze shume te bukur dhe këtë vajze ja kerkuan pushtuesit e liq e barbare te dyndur nga larg ne keto ane. Për ta shpetuar vajzen e tij ai e fshehu ate ne mes te shelgjishteve ne arat prane lumit atje ku  është sot kisha e shen Merise thuhet qe i ndertoi dhe nje kisheze te nendheshme qe ajo ti falej virgjereshes shen Mari biles thuhet qe i ndertoi dhe nje dalje te nendheshme ne rast reziku. Pas largimit te barbareve ky feudal ndertoi ne këtë vend nje kishe kushtuar shen Merise e cila ja shpetoi vajzen atij.
Mendojme se kjo gojedhene e ka burimin nga mesjeta e hershme ne kohen e dyndieve sllave ne ballkan e ne zonën e Korçës.Inkursionet me te egra ne zonën tone njihen ato te viteve 617 te cilat pasi plackiten mire u drejtuan 
drejt Selanikut e Kostandinopojes.
Pra siç e përmend dhe tradita gojore popullore kisha e shen Merise ka mare formen si e tille aty nga shekulli i 7. Shume shpejt kjo kisheze do te fitonte fame nder banoret qe banonin reth kodrave te Korçës dhe me tutje.
Kjo do te bente qe gjate shekullit te 9 ne kohen kur dhe këtë treva qene nen sundimin e carit te madh bullgar Boris Mihali i cili pranoj krishterimin ortodoks si fe për popujt e tij sllave u rindertua kisha dhe u be manastir i Fjetjes se hyjelindeses se përmbishenjte shen Mari.


(1)Gojedhena me e plote mare nga Vasiliqi Gjata nga Koreca ish mesuese e vashave e Mitropolise ne qytetin e Bilishtit ne fillim te shekullit te 19.



Ky manastir ne kend veshtrimin e sotem shtrihej nga plepat e vjeter qe ndan sot ish kombinatin e trikotazhit deri tek banka e shtetit. 
Manastiri ishte i rethuar me mure te trashe e te larte ne forme keshtielle .Porta e madhe e manastirit ndodhej ne cepin jugelindor te rethimit atje ku sot ndodhet banka e shtetit.
Ne vitet e para te shekullit te 13 ne kohen e kryqezatave te trete dhe te kater te organizuara nga latinet gjate ruges për ne Konstandinopoje kryqetaret bene shkaterime e barbarizma edhe ne tempujt e zotit deri ne renime. Te njejten gje bene dhe kur hyne ne Kostandinopoje ne vitin 1204 duke plackitur jo vetëm popullaten por dhe kishat e famshme te ketij qyteti me fame, duke përdhosur cdo gje te shenjte .
Edhe manastiri jone i famshem i shen Merise ne këtë përiudhe te keqe pesoi nje djegje dhe nje renim.
Por shume shpejt me fuqizimin e despotatit te Epirit te ri i cili prfshiu dhe zonën e Deabolisit te madh sot zona e Korçës cdo gje do te ndryshonte.
Ne vitin 1225 ky manastir do te rinderohej për se dyti here si manastir dhe për se treti here si kishe edhe me i bukur dhe me i fuqishem se me pare. Po gjate shekullit te 13 do te pikturoheshin me afreska muret e kishës . Këtë e faktojne si përsonat qe i kane pare ne fillim te shekullit te 19 po ashtu dhe mbeturinat e afreskeve te metura ne katakombet e kishës te mbetura deri vone te cilat cilesoheshin si te shekullit te 13 shekull ne te cilin  është bërë rindertimi.
Fama e ketij manastiri i ngriur buze ruges prane kryqezimit ne vend te hapur ne fushe do te rritej përseri . Vetë ndertimi ne fushe ne vend te ekspozuar si rralle manastiret e tjera tregon për shenjterine e ketij vendi te shenjte. Thuhet nga gojedhenat se ne këtë manastir  është pagezuar nje nga caret me te medhenj te Serbise e Maqedonise.Nderkohe qe arrat e dhuruara ketij manastiri dote quheshin Stefanec.
Me invazionet turke ky manastir do te pesonte deme e gjymtime te medha bile nje pjese nje pjese e teritorit te tij do te kthehej ne vareze te turqve e me vone e komunitetit myslyman te Korçës.
Le te përmendim disa autore te cilet flasin ne lidhje me ke te kishe .
Ne librin Albania z. B.Bobev dhe TH . Kacori nga Sofja përmendin se tempulli apo manastiri i pare ne qytetin e Korçës  është ndertuar gjate shekullit te 9.
Patrioti e studiusi Thimi Mitko shkruan se kjo kishe i përket kohes kur Barci e Mborja ishin qytet ne lulezim. Ai na përshkruan te dhena faktike gjate germimeve për rindërtimin e fundit te kësaj kishe pasi ka qene prezent vetë ne to. Ai ne shkrimet e tij mbi qytetin e Korçës na thote qe themelet gjigande ne kishen e rindertuar te Fjetjes se shen Merise e cila ne rindërtimin e dyte te saj mban daten 1225 tregon se ajo kisheishte nje godine kolosale. (1)
Ai përmend gjithashtu se kjo kishe  është ndertuar kater here , gjate rindertimit te fundit u zbuluan tri shtresa toke te shtruara me kalldrem. Kurse varreza myslymane (2) prane kishës thuhet se para pushtimit turk (1385) përfshihej brenda teritorit te manastirit te Fjetjes se shen Merise gje qe provohej dhe nga themelet e vjetra qe gjendeshin reth varrezes si dhe dy cope kollona mermeri qe akoma qenronin me kembe ne kohen e Mitkos, duke formuar porten e manastirit ne anen e kendit jugelindor te varrezes myslymane atje ku sot  është dera e Bankes se shtetit.
Ne raportin e redaktuar nga Mitropoliti i Korçës Dhorothe Kristidhi te hedhur ne kodik ne dokumentin 168 ne mars te vitit 1879 përmendet se kisha e shen Merise duket se do te këtë qene nje manastir i hirshem shume i vjeter i cili  është djegur tri here kohe pas kohe . Nga germimet e bera jane gjetur te nje kishe te përbërë nga tre kisha te ndryshme vende ne forme qelish dhe kolllona (trare).
Gjithashtu ekzistenca e ketij manastiri përmendet dhe ne aktet e dhurimit ne 13 shkurt 1725 ne dokumentin 12 te kodikut te Mitropolise se Korçës e Selasforit ku thuhet: Shume i lumturi dhe i dituri dhe i përendizgjedhuri Patriku i Justinianes se pare te Ohrit e i gjithe Bullgarise dhe Mitropolit i Korçës e i Selasforit zoti Joasaf, beri dhurate shpirterore ne manastirin e shenjte dhe te shume nderuar te Hyjelindeses se përmbishenjte godinen e shtepise me tere vendin për reth saj te cilen e ndertoi nga themelet me shpenzimet e veta dhe me përkujdesien përsonale e beri dhurate shpirterore për hir te shpetimit shpirteror te tij dhe te prinderve dhe te afermve te tij.
Po mbi manastirin e hirsheme te respektuar te fjetjes se Hyjelindeses del nga i njejti kodik ne muajin gusht 1707 ne dokumentin 64 ne te cilin shkruhet:
Ne Mitropoline e Korçës me përulesine tone ne krye dhe me pjesemarjen e fort te hirshmeve mitropolite reth nesh u mblodhen te gjithe prifterinjte pleqte dhe te krishteret e tjerë te kësaj mitropolie bashke dhe me epitropet e kishës se shenjte te shen Merise po te kësaj mitropolie, me deshirene tyre sa prona dhe dhurata kishin bërë ,dhurata shpirterore te te krishtereve,

(1) Thimi Mitkoja vepra ( bashkekohes ne rindërtimin e fundit te kishës ne 1844 si dhe prezent ne germimet reth saj gjate ketij rindertimi)

(1)	Vareza myslymane e vjeter dhe ne kohen kur flet Mitkoja ka qene mbrapa bankes se shtetit



Nen drejtimin e Zosimeas patrik i Justinianes se pare te Ohrit , Serbise , Bullgarise Shqipërise, Maqedonise se dyte dhe te tjerëve u shiten nje sere objektesh, ara , vreshta , orendi te argjenta (te gjitha përmenden me radhe ne kodik) dhe u mblodhen 49400 aspra e u dhane për cifligun dhe u ble ky ciflig nga beu qe te jete prone e kishës se shen Merise te kësaj Mitropolie.. Deri vone ky ciflig quhej cifligu I shen Merise apo ara e shen Merise.
  është mjaft e rendesishme te theksohet se me 1719ne manastirin e shen Merise nenje mbledhie u zgjodh Patrik i Patriarkanes se Ohrit Mitropoliti i Korçës dhe Selasforit fort i ndrituri Joasaf nga qyteti i Voskopojes. (1) 
Për vjetersine e kësaj kishe ishte dhe ujesjellesi i manastirit i cili e merte ujin nga ujesjellesi i kalase ke Korçës . N Naci ne librin Korca dhe katundet e qarkut përmenden : krojet e shen Merise kur hyjme ne porta e madhe e avllise te kësaj kishe si përbrenda portes dhe përjashta portes ne te majte ka dy kroje ujet e ketyre vjen nga ca burime qe kane qene ne vendin e kalase.(2)
Gjithashtu gojedhena popullore flet edhe për ekzistencen e nje tuneli te nendheshem qe lidhte këtë manastir me kalane e Korçës deri ne kalane e qytetit përmbi fshatin Mborje si dhe ekzistencen e nje dalje qe te nxirte ne lumin e atershem te Korçësi cili ka ekzistuar deri vone.
Gjate ndertimeve te bera reth teritorit te kësaj kishe kane dale frgmente te murit te vjeter rrethues te manastirit ne përberie te tecilit gjenje tulla bizantine dhe gure cmerci, trashesia e murit shkonte tek nje meter. Gjitashtu nga korçarët e vjeter tregohet se gjate hapjeve te vareve reth kishës kane dele dhe copra me fragmente mozaikesh.
Nga sa përmendem me sipër tregon qe kisha e shen Merise ka qene nje manastir i famshem dhe i hirshem mjaft i madh për kohen si dhe mjaft i pasur qe ka kaluar rebeshe te fuqishme qe  është djedur disa here dhe përseri  është rindertuar disa here(3)

(1)P. Pepo Materale dokumentare për Shqpërine jugelindore V.II
(2)Kala e Korçës shtrihej ne lagjen kala siç emertohej deri ne fillim te shekullit te 19 midis lumit dhe bulevardit Shen Gjergj.gjate ndertimeve ne këtë zonë kane dale tubacionet e ujesjellsave te kalase ndersa burimrt e kalase kane qene diku mbrapa hotel turizmit te njohura deri vone me emrin cezmat e portes se kalase.
(3)Mitkoja thote  është ndertuar kater here siduket ka pasur parasysh dhe ndërtimin e hershem fillestar si kishe.

Kjo kishe vazhdoi te sherbeje si kisha kryesore katedrale për qytetin e Korçës deri ne ndërtimin ne ndërtimin e katedrales se re Burimi jetedhenes ne vitin 1707 por duhet theksuar qe rendesia dhe shkelqimi i saj nuk i humbi kure.
Nga fundi i shekullit te 18 komuniteti ortodoks i Korçës vendosi ti kerkoje autoriteteve turke për te ndertuar nje vreze te rregullt pasi deri tani te vdekurit varoseshin rreth kishave te shen Thanasit , te shen Ilise dhe katedrales pasi autoritetet turke nuk i lejonin te krishteret te kishin vareze te rregullt.
Keshtu nga fundi i shekullit te 18 ne truallin e manastirit te shen Merise u vendos te krijohet vareza e re e komunitetit ortodoks te Korçës, me pare ne pjesen lindore te teritorit te ketij manastiri ishte krijuar nje vareze e myslymaneve. Vendosja e varezes ne këtë vend u be pasi funksionimi si manastir i mirfillte kish filluar me kohe te degradonte ,nder kohe qe teritori qe i rethuar me mure. Nga ana tjeter ky i fundit shtrihej ne dalje te qytetit pas te cilit shtriheshin arat , ndersa qyteti po zgjerohej reth Mitropolise dhe reth xhamise se Iliaz beut.
Për këtë ceshtie na flet dhe dokumenti 30 i kodikut te madh te Mitropolise se Korçës qe thote: Bekim përsonave qe nxoren ferman prej sulltanit me anen e te cilit komuniteti ortodoks i varoshit te Korçës lejohej te hapte vareze. Ne vitin 1799 cilido qe luftoi për te nxjere ferman ne menyre qe te lejohet vendi për te vdekurit , vareza e re e komunitetit ortodoks te varoshit te Korçës e sa te tjerë kane qene bashkuar me këtë ceshtie dhe dhane para njekohesisht vepruan me fjale e derdhen mund.
 Nga fillimi i shekullit te 19 pas marjes se fermanit te krishteret e Korçës filluan te varosin te vdekurit ne shen Meri . 
Përseri ne vitin 1838 kisha e shen Merise dhe sa përfshiheshin ne te u përfshine nga flaket ne rethana te pa njohura duke shkrumbuar cdo gje.
Me djegjen e kësaj kishe u dogjen mjaft vlera te pa përseriteshmesi vlera te shkruara mbishkrime murale ne dru e afresk u prshen afreske te shekullit te 13 si dhe vlera te tjera artistike te cilat mund te hidhnin drite te plote si për historikun e kësaj kishe ashtu dhe për vetë qytetin e Korçës si kisha me e vjeter e ketij qyteti.
Ndertimi qe ekzistonte deri ne vitet e prishjes nga regjimi ateist ishte rindertimi i vitit 1844 qe i bie te jete ndertimi ikater ose rindertimi i trete
Për rindërtimin e saj te fundit si dhe pak për historikun e saj fliste dhe mbishkrimi ne gjuhen greke qe ishte ne këtë kishe ne te djathte ne faqen e murit jugor te kishës nga brenda si dhe mbishkrimi qe kishte pllaka e gurte e murosur ne murine jashtem te kishës.

NAO      

Jam tempull i vjeter (i Hyjelindeses) qe u rindertova para shtate shekujsh, mbasi u dogja u ngrita për se treti me shpenzime te medha te banoreve te Korçës, 1844maj 19. 
      
    
  
    
  


 E Zotit dhe e shenjteruar kjo kishe e se shenjteruares shen Meri pasi u dogj për se dyti u ndertua për se treti me 1844 me krahun e kujdestarise te zotit Kristo Godes ne ditet e shenjterise se tij kryepriftit Qirillit nga Veria Dhe ne 1846 kur ishte kryeprift i Korçës Neofiti nga Gjirokastra prape me kujdesin e zotit Kristo Gode u pikturuan keto gjithe ikonat e kryeprifterise edhe te kater kubete nga duarte e papa Zikut dhe nga i biri i tij Dhimitri me 1847 korik 20 , nga Selca

Gjate ketij rindertimi kisha pati dhe zgjerime , ndertimi qe i tipit te bazilikave me tri anje te ndara me kollona dhe me pese kube te brencme njera nga te cilat ne mes. Njgjitur me këtë kishe ndodhej dhe paraklisa e Shen e Premtes e vendosur gjysem nen toke.Kisha përbehej nga dy pjese te ndara vecmas , e para qe naosi i kishës se vjeter te Shen Merise dyshemeja e teciles qe nen nivelin e truallit jashte ndersa e dyta qe salla e përshpirtieve ngjitur ne gjatesine e saj ku përfshihej dhe paraklisi i Shen e Premtes. Kisha ishte 26,3 m e gjate dhe 14,5m e gjere se bashku me shtesen qe mbulonte paraklisen e Shen e Premtes ndersa naosi i kishës se lashte te Shen Meriseqe qe u përfshi brenda ketij rikonstruksioni kishtenje gjeresi prej 9m.
Ndihmat për rindërtimin , pikturimin dhe paisjen e kësaj kishe nuk kane munguar kurre . Vetë fama e ketij vendi te shenjte te lashte beri qe për nje kohe te shkurter ato te vijne nga te gjitha anet duke filluar qe nga bashkeqytetaret tane ne Egjipt , ne vendet e Ballkanit e deri ne qytetaret e te gjitha shtresave te Korçës . Kontributet siç na tregojne dokumentat e kohes qene nga me te ndryshmet sipas mundesive te qytetareve ne para , ne ara ne  objekte tebakerta , te argjenta , ne ikona etj.
Siç del nga mbishkrimi qe ka pasur kisha si dhe nga dokumenti 81 ne kodikun e Mitropolise se Korçës , godina e kishës ka përfunduar rindërtimin ne vitin 1844 dhe po ate vit  është bërë dhe inagurimi dhe jane harxhuar për germiet 1000grosh për ndertimet gjate 1843 44jane harxhuar 42000 groshe dhe për iunagurimin 300 groshe .
Pikturimi i kishës se rindertuar te Fjetjes se Hyjelindeses se Prmbishenjte shen Meri  është bërë nga papa Zikoja dhe i biri Dhimitri te cilet ishin nga Selca e Nesalishtit.Pikturimi i kishës ka filluar ne 1846 siç del dhe nga mbishkrimi i kishës si dhe nga llogaria e kishës e pasqyruar ne kodikun e Mitropolise se Korçës dokumenti 81 për blerien e derasave e bojrave për piktoret ne fillim te vitit 1846 me nje vlere prej 4000 grosh . Mbarimin e plote te kishës na e jep mbishkrimi qe ka psur kisha me 20 korik 1847.
Siç e përmendem dhe me pare pas shume përpiekjesh te medha te krishteret e Korçës ariten te marin leje për kembanore ne vitin 1867 dhe ne 15 prill 
1868 zoti Jani Qirka beri dhurate shpirterore nje kembanore për kishen e Fjetjes se Hyjelindeses e shprehur kjo ne dokumentin 136 te kodikut te Mitropolise se Korçës.
Ne vitin 1928 kishës se shen Merise ju bene riparime dhe rikonstruksione te pjeseshme. Ky rikonstruksion dhe riparim përfshiu qe nga avllite porta e avllise dhe deri ne pikturat . Duke dashur ta bejne me te bukur pamjen e kishës dhe duke dashur me qellimin e mire ti shqipërojne mbishkrimet u prishen pikturat e vjetra dhe te pikturuarat ne vitin 1846 duke i mbuluar ato dhe ripikturuar kishen. Ripikturimi u krye nga piktori dardhar Vangjel Zengo dhe e bija e tij pesembedhjete vjecare Andromaqinje vajze me shume talent pikroria e pare shqipetare.Ne këtë kishe Andromaqi pikturoj anen e majte te kishës ku pikturoj figurat e shen Dhimitrit , te tri Arkondeve , te shen Pandelimonit etj . Anen e djathte te kishës e pikturoj i jati Vangjel Zengo ndersa kubete u pikturuan se bashku si dhe shume shenjtore . Ne te gjitha pikturat mbishkrimet u bene ne gjuhen tone shqipe.(1)
Me mbulimin e pikturave te vjetra humben vlera artistike shekullore megjithate shtypi i kohes thote se kisha e shen Merise mori nje pamje te re dhe u zbukurua mjaft.
Keshtu kjo kishe tashme e rikonstruktuar vazhdoi te sherbeje si kisha e varrezes e te krishtereve te qytetit te Korçës deri ne fund te viteve 50 te shekullit te 20. Ne fund te viteve 50 dhe fillim te viteve 60 te shekullit te 20 me vendim te pushtetit lokal te asaj kohe dhe meqenese qyteti qe zgjeruar shume dhe vareza e te krishtereve po mbetej ne mes te tij vendosi te largoje vorezen dhe te vendosen varet prane parceles se kishës se shen Tiadhes nderkohe qe vareza e myslymaneve qe ndodhej prane saj qe larguar me pare. 
Kalvari i shkaterimeve te kishës se famshme dikur manastir me legjende e me moshe mbi njemijetreqind vjecare nuk i shpetoi dot shkaterimit ateist te vitit 1967. Duke pare pikturat e fundit te cilat qene ripikturime te vitit 1928 e cilesuan gabimisht si kishe te re dhe e vune ne listen e kishave qe duheshin prishur. Megjithese specialiste te akademise se shkencave nderyne qe te mos prishej , ajo përseri me nje urgjence te madhe u rezua rafsh me token duke bërë nje nga krimet me te medha për kulturen e qytetit te Korçës pasi kjo kisheishte objekti i kultit me i vjeter ne qytet.
Megjithate vendi i kësaj kishe sherbeu burim frymezimi shpirteror e hyjnor për nenat tona , ato asnjehere nuk e lane te shuajtur kandilin e qiririn e kësaj kishe . Ato naten e fshehur germonin vendin e themeleve te saj dhe ndiznin driten e Zotit aty. Ne vitin 1990 atje pati dhe nje përplasje me policinee derguar nga regjimi ateist. Akoma pa u lejuar besimi fetar vendi I kësaj kishe u be vendi i rinjgjallies se besimit fetar për te gjithe llojet e besimeve.
Te krishtere e mysylmane e shendruan këtë vend për cdo te enjte duke gdhire e premte ne njetoke qe dukej sikur kish mare zjar nga qirinjte e shumte, aq drite vezullonte sa neonet e lulishtes dukeshin si te venitur. Me thonj qytetaret e Korçës e zbuluan nje nga qimitiret e kësaj kishe e cila u be tempull drite për rinjgjallien e besimit ne Korçë. 
Dy vjet me vone Mitropolia e Korçës me ndihmen e nje qytetareje shqiptaroamerikane te Ing V Marko e aqitekt A. Karanxha ndertuan nje paraklis te vogel për ndezien e qirinjve deri sa me shprese përendie kisha te rindertohet e plotë.
(1) Gazeta e Korçës 14 gusht 1928














Kisha e Shen Gjergjit


Kisha e Deshmorit te madh Shen Gjergj ka qene ne ate vend ku sot ngrihet bibloteka e madhe e Korçës. Dikur ne këtë vend ishte hyrja e tregut te qytetit ose fundi I bulevardit me te njejtin emer Shen Gjergj .
 Kisha e vjeter e shen Gjergjit ishte nje nga kishat me te vjetra te qytetit te Korçës dhe ndodhej po aty ku u ndertua kisha e re e shen Gjergjit .
Kisha e vjeter nga dokumentat qe disponojme deri me sot nuk dihet kur i jane hedhur themelet . Njoftimet me interesante për hershmerine e kësaj kishe na i jep studiusia greke Adela ne nje studim për Korçën e cila përmend se gjate prishjes se kishës se vjeter për ndërtimin e kishës se re ne fund te shekullit te 19 nuk i shpetuan dot prishjes piktura te vogla te cilat ishin te shekullit te 6 dhe te 7 .
Ndersa sipas sudiusit N. Thellimi , Thimi Mitkoja qe ka qene nje studiues i kishave , shkollave , kodikeve te mitropolise e daton nje ndertim apo rindertim ne vitin 1253.
Nga sa përmendem me sipër mund te themi se kisha e shen Gjergjit duhet ti këtë pasur fillimet qe nga mesjeta e hershme, dhe për pozicionin qe kishte mbase  është ndertuar mbi themelet e ndonje tempulli pagan para kristian.
Ne mesjete kisha e Deshmorit te madh shen Gjergj e gjejme te pozicionuar jashte kalase se Korçës ne cepin veripërendimor te saj.
Eekzistojne dhe nje sere deshmish te tjera te vjetra për vjetrsine e kësaj kishe.
Se pari prane e kësaj kishe ka ekzistuar nje varreze e madhe qe shtrihej deri tek dyqanet e optikes afer bankes tregetare te qytetit te Korçës.Kjo varreze  është identifikuar qe ne kohen e luftes se II boterore, kur italianet happen vend strehime dhe kur ne vitet 1950 u ndertuan pallatet e reja nga
optika deri tek Shen Gjergji.Gjate hapjes se themeleve jane gjetur shume
eshtra dhe se fundi ,kur u hap kanali për posten e re apo ,kur u happen gropat për mbjelljen e pemeve përpara bibliotekes e poshte dolen mbi 13 varre te prera nga eskavatori.Varret qene me drejtim lindje përendim,te thjeshta,te rrethuara me gure te zinj brenda varrit.Për këtë varreze rreth kishës se Shen Gjergjit nuk flet asnje autor as kodiku 400 vjecar i Mitropolise se Korçës e Selasforit,gje qe tregon se kjo varreze  është para pushtimit turk dhe se duhet te këtë qene varreza e kalase se Korçës dhe kisha e deshmorit te madh Shen Gjergjit kishe e kësaj varreze. Siç dihet nga regjistri turk i vitit 1431 kalaja e Korçës ka qene e banuar me banore te krishtere.
Edhe kodiku i Mitropolise se Korçës dhe Selasforit qe ne dokumentet e para te tij e përmend këtë kishe . Ne dokumentin 64 te ketij kodiku i cili mban vitin 1707 përmendet kisha e shen Gjergjit dhe behet fjale për shitjen e nje are Vehbi qeajajt qe ndodhet prane kishës se shen Gjergjit(1).
Ne dokumentin numer 17 te po ketij kodiku qe mban vitin 1710 ne te cilen përmenden emrat e dhuruesve te Mitropolise se Korçës përmendet dhe emri i nje voskopojari i quajtur Dhimo Bakalli i cili jep për kishen e shen Gjergjit me kushtin kur te ribehet.
Ky dokument na con ne konkluzionin se ne fillim te viteve1700 kjo kishe ishte shum e vjeter dhe Mitropolia ka pasur nje plan për regullimin apo ngritjen enje kishe te re mbi te vjetren qe ne këtë kohe. Kjo ndermarje mbeti mbeti ne tentative pasi ne këtë përiudhe kemi trazira ne përandori e ne vend si dhe luftra keshtu qe popullata e krishtere u ngarkua me taksa te renda , gje qe na tregojne dhe dokumentat e sheriatit te Korçës dhe te Beratit. Nder kohe komuniteti kristian otrtodoks i Korçës kish filluar ndërtimin e kishës katedrale Burimi jetedhenes e cila kerkonte shume shpenzime pasi ishte kishe shume e madhe për kohen.
Ne dokumentin 15 te kodikut te madh te Mitropolise përmendet dhe rruga e Deshmorit te madh shen Gjergj , sot bulevardi i shen Gjergjit , nje nga rruget me te vjetra te Korçës te cilen ryfeti i tabakeve te Voskopojese shtruan me kalldrem prej kishës se shen Gjergjit deri ne varosh(2) ne fillim te viteve 1700
Kodiku i mitropolise na tregon për këtë kishe nemenure kronologjike dhe për te ardhurat e saj nga qirinjte e ndihmat e dhisqeve etj.
Me ritjen e qytetit te Korçës gjate shekullit te 19 sidomos me lagjet e ndertuara pas kishës se shen Gjergjitu be domosdoshmerindertimi i kishës se rete cilen kodiku e përmend si shume te nevojshme pe qytetin.
Keshtu ne vitin 1875 korçarët prishen kishen shume te vjeter dhe rethuan me mure teritorin mjaft te madh qe zoteronte kjo kishe si prone, dhe e bene gatipër ndërtimin e kishës se re mbi themelet e kishës se vjeter.
Mitropolia e shenjte e Korçës mlodhi ndihma si dhe fonde nga pasurite e saj dhe ne vitin 1881 filloi te ndertoje kishen e re te madhe e te bukur. Ndertimi i nisur mbeti deri ne xoklaturen e dritareve pasi elemente turkomane ishin ankuar deri ne porten e larte ne Stamboll se te krishteret eKorçës ne krye te tregut po ngrehin nje fortese dhe jo nje kisheme mure te gjera e te lidhura 

(1)	Akt shitje ne prani teZosimese Patriark i Patriarkanes se Ohrit për shume prona te kishës dhe blerien e nje cifligu për kishen e shen Merise.
 (2)Varosh queshin lagjet e jashme te kalave dhe behet fjale për lagjen mbi ushtarin e panjohur.


mire. Pas ndalimit te punimeve Mitropolia e Korçës i kerkoi Patriarkanes se Konstandinopojes te nderhynte prane qeverise turke për te rimare lejen e ndertimit e për te vazhduar punimet. Sorollatie te shumtau bene për këtë ceshtie , u bene nderhyrjr dhe nga përsonalitete shqiptare te kohes nje nga te cilet qe dhe filantropi korcar Anastas Lakce i cili i premtoi qeverise turke dhe financime për gazermen e Korçës (te debojes) ndersa Mitropolia ja dhuroi vendin për ndërtimin e kësaj gazerme vetëm e vetëm për te siguruar lejen e dyte për vazhdimin e punimeve. Pas ketyre nderyrjeve porta e larte dergoi specialiste arqitekte deri ne Korçë për te verifikuar ndertesen ne qe kishe apo keshtielle Mbasi komisioni me arqitekt nga Stambolli dha raportin ne te cilin thuhej se ndertimi ishte nje kishe dhe jo nje fortese siç kishin kallzuar u dha ferman sulltanor për te vazhduar punimet.
Projektimi dhe ndertimi i kësaj kishe  është bërë nga mjeshtri Naum Trasha mj ështër korcar me origjine nga Opari i cili njihet dhe si ndertues i shume dyqaneve te pazarit te Korçës. Me këtë monument ai ariti te realizoje nje zgjidhje te përkryer teknike ,zgjidhje te përkryer hapesinore te skemave te njohura bazilikale ne treven tone. Kisha ishte e ndertuar e gjitha prej guri, me blloqet e medhenj te lidhur me njeri tjetrin me plumb qe krijonin nje mase kompakte me kolonat , pilastrat ,kapitelet , rozetat etj.Ndertesa krijonte përshtypjen e nje vellimi te vetëm te gdhendur ne gur ,ku trajtimi i brencem me ate te jashtem, materiali dhe përpunimi dekorativ ishin ne unitet te plote nga dhe buronte natyrshem nota e theksuar monumentale e saj.(1)
 Filantropi dhe patrioti korcar Anastas Lakce financoi qe ne fillim me 5000 napolona flori dhe me vone sa duheshinpër mbarimin e kësaj kishe. 
Ndertimi i kësaj kishe mbaroi ne vitin 1905 vit dhe ne te cilin u inagurua . Kjo vepër cilesohej si nje nga me te bukurat dhe me te medhate ne Shqipëri e me tutje .
Mbi porten e brencme te kësaj kishe ishte vendosur nje pllake e madhe ne te cilen qene shkruar emri i mirebërësit dhe viti i ndertimit te kësaj kishe.  
Anastas Lakcja i cili ndihmoi për ndërtimin e kësaj kishe te bukur vdiq ne Bukuresht ne 1894 .Trupi itij u balsamos dhe u soll ne Korçë ku fillimisht u varros ne nje dhome qeli me kupole ne avlli te kësaj kishe prane portes kryesore, por me vone kur avllia u prish dhe u be me kangjella rrethimi i kishës trupi i tij u vu ne nje qimitir afer murit te kishës ne te djathte. 

(1)Vleresim i specialistit te monumenteve Piro Thomo ne librin Korca urbanistika e arqitektura.


 Përvec Anastas Lakces ne shen Gjergj qene varosur dhe dy dhespote te Mitropolise se Korçës te cilet qene dhespot Foti dhe Camcja.
Ikonat dhe pikturat e kishës ishin bërë nga piktoret vendas nga Dardha , Ocishti dhe Zicishti.Kjo kishe mbarte brenda piktura me vlere artistike dhe interes kombetar ,gjithashtu vlen te përmendet dhe ikonostasi i teri i drunjte i punuar nga ustallaret korçarë me nje natyre te re nuk duhen arruar dhe shandanet e ambazhuret e mbrekullushem me te cilat qe zbukuruar kjo kishe.                             Duke qene nje kishe me madheshti te tille ajo ka sherbyer dhe si qender për shume aktivitete te medha për qytetin, aty jane kryer tedeume për princer e qeveritare te lare qe kane vizituar qyretin , për qeverine e pare kombetare etj. Ne këtë kishe ne 1914 nga at Josif Qitrici  është mbajtur mesha e pare e plote shqip ne truallin shqipetar.Meriton te përmendet dhe xhesti patriotiik I popullit te Korçës i cili nepërmjet shoqates gruaja shqiptare  mundi te shtjerë ne dore celsat e kishës se shen Gjergjit dhe me ndihmen e klerikeve patriote te asaj kohe , te enjten e madhe dhe pashken ne pranvere te vitit 1921 kryen sherbimin kishetar ne gjuhen shqipe. Për këtë ata paten kontradikta me Mitropolitin grek te Korçës Jakovo dhe si rrjedhim prej asaj kohe dhe deri ne shpallien e kidhes autoqefale nje vit me vone kisha e Shen Gjergjit mbeti e mbyllur.
Pone këtë kishe ne vitin 1923  është qeretonisur kanonikisht mitropolit Fan Noli nga dy Mitropolite shqiptare te derguar nga Ptriarkana e Konstandinopojes.
Kjo kishe përmendet dhe për korin e bukur qe kishte.
Dy termetet ai i vitit 1930 dhe ai i vitit 1960 do ti demtonin kësaj kishe vetëm kembanoret e lartadhe pjeserisht kubenee saj. Por termeti me i paimagjinushem do te qe ai i shpallies se Shqipërise shtet ateist qe do te bente te pa besueshmen ne fund te viteve 60 dhe fillimte viteve70 te shekullit te 20 dhe do te pikellonte cdo korcar duke rrafshuar krejt me token këtë tempull te Deshmorit te madh Shen Gjergj, te kultures , te artit te arqitektures dhe te trashegimise sone kombetare.Thuhet se vetë diktatori Hoxha kritikoi prishjen e kësaj kishe me vlera te padiskutushme.
Për prishjen e kishës u vune ne pune mjetet me te renda teknike qe disponoheshin e shume punetore e megjithate ajo mezi u prish. Blloqet e gureve u përdoren për ndërtimine stadiumit te lojrave me dore si dhe për bordurat e trotuareve etj.
Populli i Korçës e rruan akoma ne kujtese këtë kishe te mbrekullueshme edhe sot duke e përmendur me nostalgji. 


Kisha e Shen Thanasit

Kisha e Shen Thanasit gjendet ne lindie te qytetit te Korçës mbi majen e nje bregoreje me lisa te lashte qe mban te njejtin emer.
Kisha e Shen Thanasit ka qene nje kishe shume e vjeter e kësaj treve, dokumentat e ndryshme e përmendin si te tille por thone se nuk dihet kur i jane hedhur themelet e para, por mund te themi me siguri qe themelet e kësaj kishe jane hedhur shume para sundimit turk. Ne bregoret qe shtrihen mbas kësaj kishe e deri ne afersi te Mborjes shtrihet nje zonë e tere e cilesuar arkeologjike e antikitetit te vone dhe mesjetare, këtë e përmendin si udhetaret kronikane te shekujve te kaluar poashtu dhe te moshuarit korçarë dhe mborjare te cilete pohojne ekzistencen e germadhave ne këtë zonë.
Arkeologet e Korçës kane zbuluar dhe banja antike te shekullit te 6 copra mozaiku varre romake etj. Po ashtu dhe ne dekretin e sulltan Bajazitit te dyte ne fund te shekullit te 15 qe ben fjale për caktimin e kufijve te prones se Iliaz bej Mirahorit përmenden ne këtë zonë nje mur ingulur nje rrase e ngulur . Gjithashtu me interesantia ne këtë dokument  është qe përmendet nje koriee vogel te vendosur ne nje kodrine ne vreshtat qe  është me e ulet pas te ciles mer drejtim për nga Emborja. Dihet historikisht qe e vetmja korie me lisa ne mes te vreshtave e vendosur ne nje kodrineze ne këtë zonë te kodrave ka qene dhe  është ajo e Shen Thanasit ,por dokumenti nuk e përmend plotesisht pasi qe dokument sulltanor dhe si duket nuk duhej përmendur emri i nje kishe.Pra mund te themi përseri se kisha e shen Thanasit duhet te jete shume e vjeter para turke.
 Ne dokumentet e sakta e me te plota qe disponojme deri me sot i tille si kodiku gati 400 vjecar i Mitropolise se Korçës kjo kishe del qe ka qene e ndertuar me pare dhe toponimi i kodrines del i formuar si bregorja e shen Thanasit. Duhet përmendur qe ne këtë përiudhe turqit nuk lejonin te krishteret te ndertonin kisha te reja por vetëm riparime te te vjetrave dhe keto me ferman te posacem pra dhe nga kjo mund te themi qe kjo kishe  është ndertuar pra pushtimit turk.
 Nje nga dokumentat me te vjeter te kodikut numer 64 qe ben fjale për shitjen nga ana e Mitropolise e nje pjese te pasurise për blerien e nje cifligu për kishen e shen Merise e mbajtur ne pranine e Potriarkut te Ohrit Zosimea e qe mban vitin 1707 nder te tjera përmend dhe shitjen e dy vreshtave afer kishës se Shen Thanasit dhe nje cope vend për vresht prane Shen Thanasit. Po ne këtë vit përmendet dhe ryfeti i quajtur i Shen Thanasit ne dokumentin 13 te kodikut dhe tregon rendesine , vjetersine dhe kujdestarine për këtë kishe.
 Kisha e vjeter ishte e ndertuar me material guri dhe vazhdoi te funksionoje deri nga mezi i shekullit te 19 . Ne këtë përiudhe Korca kish mare nje zhvillim te madh. Pas vitit 1850 edhe kjo kishe do te rindertohej si shume objekte te tjera , kjo u realizua me ndihmen eryfetit te Shen Thanasit e te popullit te Korçës ne kohen e Mitropolitit te Korçës Neofit. Rindertimi qe me te njejtin stil me kishen e sapo rindertuar te Shen Ilias, edhe ky ndertim qe përseri i gurte dhe tip i thj është. Pas rindertimit te kishës ne Mitropoline e Korçës  është aprovuar dhe nje kanonizme për venien e esnafit te kondakcinjve i cili mbante dhe emrin e ketij shenjti nen mbrojtien e Shen Thanasit kjo e fundit mban daten 10 maj 1854. Ne piken A te ketij kanonizmi pasqyruar ne dokumentin 104 te kodikut te Mitropolise se Korçës thuhet: Veme esnafin e kondakcinjve nen mbrojtien e vecante te te atit tone nder shenjtoret Athanasit Patrikut te Aleksandrise Ky esnaf si dhe me pare do te njihej me emrin e Shen Thanasit. 
Ne vitin 1914 ne kohen e Mitropolitit te Korçës Germano dhe pikerisht diten e shtune me 22 prill 1914 ne ditet e nje kryengritjeje te deshtuar për shallien e autonomise se Epirit te veriut gjate luftimeve midis ketyre forcave dhe forcave te Hysen bej Pirgut u dogj dhe kisha e Shen Thanasit. Po këtë dite u vra dhe prifti i vllenjve Papa Llambro Ballamaci si dhe shume gra e femije te pafajshem.Disa gojedhena thone qe kjo kishe u dogj nga bazhibozuket pasi atje mendonin qe Mitropolia kish fshehur thesarin gje qe nuk qe e vertete ,dhe kur nuk gjeten gje e dogjen ne remuje e sipër.
Korçarët menjehere ngriten nje kishez provizore prej druri. Pas 10 vjetesh qe qe djegur Mitropolia mblodhi ndihma nga populli dhe filloi te ndertoje këtë kishe me te bukur sec ishte me pare me material kryesisht te gurte dhe me nje kembanore te bukur përpara. Ky ndertim urealizua ne vitin 1928.
Kjo kishe vazhdoi te funksionoje e tille deri ne vitin e shpallies se Shqipërise shtet ateist , vit kur kjo kishe do te rafshohej krejt me token.
Populli i Korçës e njeh qe nga kohet e vjetra këtë kishe si cudibërëse për te semuret për ciftet pa femije dhe deri ne mallkimin e denimin hyjnor te atyre qe e prishen e moren guret e sterlashte te kësaj kishe . Edhe gjate kohes se ateizmit besimtaret korçarë ndalonin prane lisave te kësaj kishe dhe i luteshin Përendise për dite te bardha.
Pas viteve 1990 me rigjallerimin e besimit fetarpas celebrimit te dites se ujit te bekuar ne 6 janar 1991 ne Shen Triadhe , ne 18 janar te vitit 1991 u celebrua mesha e pare ne guret e themelive te kësaj kishe pas me se 25 vjetesh ateizmi te eger.Ne këtë dite mund te themi u be nje miting i vertete nga populli i Korçës ne korien e Shen Thanasit emrin e te ciles nuk ja hoqen nga goja dot korçarëve. Kjo meshe e cila u celebrua ne natyre u drejtua nga prifterinjte pleq te mbetur gjalle.Po kjo kishe  është kisha e pare ne Shqipëri qe filloi te rindertohej nga themeli. Qe diten e pare qe u celebrua mesha gati te tere korçarët e pranishem te krishtere e myslymane dhane ndihma qe te filloje rindertimi i kësaj kishe . Megjithe veshtiresite te rjedhura nga përvoja kjo kishe u ndertua ne vitin  dhe vazhdon te funksionoje normalisht. 





































Kisha e Profetit Ilia
Kisha e Profetit Ilia apo e Shen Ilias ose siç njihet ne popull kisha e Shen Dellise  është ndertuar ne nje bregore ne verilindie te qytetit te Korçës. Kodrina ne te cilen  është ndertuar kjo kishe mban te njejtin emer me kishen. Themelet e para te kësaj kishe nuk dihen kur jane hedhur me saktesi por dihet qe  është nje kishe shume e vjeter qe vjen qe nga mesjeta bashke me toponimin e kodrines me te njejtin emer.
Dokumentat me te vjeter qe disponojme për këtë kishe jane ato te kodikut te Mitropolise se Korçës te cilat po i renditim .
Ne testamentin me te vjeter qe ka kodiku me numer dokumenti 47 dhe qe mban daten 23 shkurt 1725 qe  është testamenti i saqellar papa Manushit përmendet si dhurate nje are poshte bregut te kishës se Profet Ilias.
Ne dokumentin numer 13 ku përmenden dhurusit për kishen e madhe Burimi Jetedhenes ne fillim te shekullit te 18 përmendet dhe dhuruesi papa Jani qe dhuroj nje are poshte kishës se Profet Ilias.
Pone shekullin e 18 ne vitin 1794 përmendet ne katalogun e dhuratave ne kodik se nga familja Penco  është bërë nje dhurate shpirterore nje are prane kishës se Profet Ilise.
Nga keto dokumente nxjerim se kjo kishe kaqene ndertuar shume përpara viteve 1700dhe për me tepër duke pasur parasysh ketokohera kur turqit nuk lejonin te nderonin kisha te reja nga themelet mund te themi qe kjo kishe duhet te jete ndertuar para dyndieve turke ne keto ane. Gjithashtu dhe gojedhenat popullore e përmendin si shume te vjeter dhe qe nuk dihet nga kush  është ngritur.
Gjithashtu ne dokumentet e vjetra siç përmend N. Naci pas pushtimit Turk dhe deri sa komuniteti ortodoks siguroi ne 1799 leje për varreze korçarët i varosnin te vdekurit edhe ne Shen Delli pasi turqia nuk i jepte leje për varreze .
Duke pare qe kjo kishe qe vjeteruar shume komuniteti ortodoks i Korçës vendosi ta rindertoje aty nga viti 1847 menjehere pas rikonstruksionit te kishës se Shen Merise. Kjo kishe u rindertua ne kohen dhe me inisiativen e te ndriturit Mitropolit te Korçës Neofit Argjirokastriti dhe epitropit te Mitropolise Kristo Godes e me pas te Kristo Karametes . Te dhenat e mesipërme e te meposhtme na i jep përseri kodiku i Mitropolise se Korçës . 
Ne dokumentin 81 qe mban daten 22 mars 1847 flitet për shpenzimet për rinertimin e kishës se Profet Ilias te kryera nga epitrop Kristo Godia.
Ne dokumentin 81 qe mban daten 1 mars 1848 flitet për shpenzimet për nxjerjen e fermanit për rindërtimin e kishës për 10 ikona si dhe për përfundimin e rindertimitte kishës ( shpenzimet jane kryer gjate vitit 1847 por raportohej dhe hidheshin ne kodik ne fillim te vitit tjeter dhe konkretisht jane hedhur ne fillim te 1848) 
Për rindërtimin e kishës se Profet Ilias dhane ndihma përvec Mitropolise se Korçës dhe qytetareve korçarë edhe bashkeqytetaret tane me banim ne Egjypt , këtë na e konfirmon dhe Thimi Mitkoja ne shkrimet e tij. Gjithashtu ne kodikun e Mitropolise ne dokumentin 87 qe mban daten 1 mars 1847 përmenden si dhurues për këtë kishe dhe familjet patriote si te Thanas Markos , Jovan Cicos , Llambi Polit dhe Ilo Gramenos , ky i fundit përmendet nga N. Naci si epitropi i kësaj kishe i cili filloi te mjelle dhe druret ne kodren e Shen Dellise.
Kishe qe u rindertua qe e stilit te thj është e ndertuar me material te gurte dhe pak me e vogel se ajo qe kemi sot. Përpara kishës nga ana veriore kur u lejuan kembanoret u ngrit dhe nje kembanore ne forme kulle prej guri shtufi themelet e te ciles mund te jene dhe te lashta për vetë stilin e kësaj kulle dhe nderkohe kodiku nuk e përmend ndërtimin e kësaj kulle.
Me zgjerimin e lagjeve te qytetit poshte bregut te kësaj kishe ne dekadat e para te shekullit te 20 lindi nevoja për ringritjen e nje kishe te re e me te përshtatshme për lagjen ne vend te asaj ekzistuse. 
Nevitin 1937-38 uprish kisha e vjeter e rindertuar 100 vjet me pare dhe filloi te ndertohet kisha e re ne kohen e Mitropolitit te Korçës Evllogji Kurilla dhe me inisiativen e priftit te kësaj kishe At Kanxherit. Për sherbesat fetare u përshtat nje kisheze provizore me baze shenjteroren e vjeter dhe reth saj filloi te lartesohej kisha e re e gjitha me material te gurte te punuar e te papunuar .
Kjo  është e vetmia kishe e qytetit te Korçës qe kryesisht shpetoi nga rafshimi me token siç e pesuan si motrat e saj ne këtë qytet gjate përiudhes ateiste.
Te moshuarit e asaj kohe ju propozuan drejtuesve te pushtetit qe godinen te mos e prishnin por ta kthenin ne nje klub për pensionistet . Keshtu ne vitin 1970 kishës ju bene nderhyrje te qellimshme për te mos njgjare kjo godine si kishe duke prishuur harqet e gurte te dritareve duke nderhure dhe ne cati e tavan etj duke e kthyer ne nje pijetore. Disa vite me vone pjesa e shenjterores se kishës do te kthehej ne vend stacionimi për makinerite e telekomit.
Kësaj kishe te mbetur ne kembe gjysmake i përket nderi te jete nga kishat e para qe u ricelen me ardhjen e sistemit pluralist dhe lejimin e ceremonive fetare. Ne këtë kishe u celebrua pashka e pare pas gati 25 vjet ateizmi ne vitn 1991 nga prifterinjte e mbetur gjalle At Kristo Raci dhe At Kosta Kotnani.
Po ne këtë kishe celebroj meshen si Eksark Patriarkal dhe imzot Anastasi sot     
Kryepeshkopi i Shqipërise , gjithashtu dhe prifterinjte shqiptaro-amerikane AtIlia Ketri dhe At Artur Liolin te cilet u priten e degjuan me shpresetari për rinjgjallien e kësaj kishe martire.Akoma kjo kishe nuk  është liruar dhe regulluar plotesisht me shprese se do ti takoje Mitropolitit te ri te Korçës imzot Johanit qe ta rikonstruktoje këtë kishe. 



































Kisha e Shen Trinise
Kisha e Shen Trinise ose siç njihet ne popull kisha e Shen Triadhes ndodhet ne te dale te qytetit buze rruges Korçë  Drenove. Ne fillim te shekullit te 20 ne vitin 1902 ne ate vend ku ngrit kisha e vjeter e Shen Triadhes ishin arat e Mustafa Mborjes . Ngritja e kësaj kishe ne këtë vend ka nje histori te vecante qe vjen deri ne ditet tona nepërmjet shkrimeve dhe gojedhenave te te moshuarve (1) e cila na thote :
Nje cirak i nje mullxhiu te Drenoves sa here kalonte me kafshe për furnizim me drthe për ne pazerin e Korçës ne vendin ku u ngrit kisha e cila ne ate kohe ishte nje lendine me pirgje me gure afer saj i qenronte kali dhe i shfaqeshin tre engjej duke i thene qe ky vend  është i joni . pasi kjo ngjarje u përserit disa here ciraku ja tregoi ustait te tij i cili vjen ne Mitropoli dhe ja tregon ngjarjen me hollesi Mitropolitit te asaj kohe Gjervasios.
Pasi u punua dhe u pastrua nje pjese e vendit te ngjarjes u gjend nje konizme e Shen Triadhes ne gjendie te mire brenda ne toke. Kjo ngjarje beri buje ne ate kohe ne Korçë dhe tekrishteret i kerkuan Mustafa Mborjes ate cope toke te cilin ai nuk e kish as te punuar. Por siç thone ai ishte pak cingun dhe nuk deshi ta jepte . Ai vuri argate ta lerojne ate vend mirpo ndodhi nje ngjarje tjeter e cuditshme kur plugu filloi te leroje ate vend ngordhi ne vend nje nga kafshet e punes. Pas kësaj ngjarje M. Mborja ja fali komunitetit ortodoks ate cope are ku u gjend konizma e Shen Triadhes.
Mendohet qe ne ate vend mund te këtë ekzistuar ne koherat e vjetra nje kishe pasi atjeka ekzistur nje vend banim i vjeter për këtë autoret e kohes na tregojne për ekzistencen e germadhave rotull kësaj kishe deri vone.
Pas ketyre ngjarjeve populli i Korçës menjehere dha ndihma ku fillimisht u ngrit nje kishe provizore dhe me vone ne po ate vend u ndertua kisha Shen Triadhes e cila dale ngadale u plotesua.
Ne vitet 1960 parcela e saj u kthye ne varreze e qytetit te Korçës ne te cilen u rivarosen edhe te te vdekurit qe qene varrosur ne Shen Meri.
Edhe kjo kishe si shume te tjera u prish dhe u rafshua me token pas vitit 1967 kur shqipëra u shpall shtet ateist.
Ne janar te vitit 1991 populli i Korçës u mblodh diten e ujit te bekuar me iniciativen e keshillit kishtar te sapo formuar dhe celebroj ceremonine e pare fetare pas gati 25 vjet te përiudhes ateiste mbi grumbullin e gureve te grumbulluar nje nga nje nga nenat e motrat tona. 

(1)Gojedhene e mare nga Sotir Terova dhe shkrimet e N.Nacit.


Ne vitin 1994 duke pare domosdoshmerine urgjente qe popullitti kryeshin ceremonite për rastet e hidherimeve, me ndihmen e kryepeshkopit te gjithe Shqipërise Anastas undertua me elemente parafabrikat kisha e re e Shen Triadhes me vone ne 1996 ju ngrit dhe kembanoria dhuruar me testament nga bashkeqytetari jone

Kisha e Shen Harallambit

Kisha e Shen Harallambit ndodhej ne platene e kishës katedrale ne anen veriore te saj . Vendi ku ngrihej kjo kishe sot i bije te jete ne kendin sportiv te shkolles Sevasti Qiriazi.
Kisha  është ndertuar ne fillim te shekullit te 19 ne kohen kur krye epitrop i Mitropolise ishte zoti Harito Jorgji. Ne vitin 1816 ne kohen e Mitropolitit Meleti nga Santorina filloi ndertimi i kishës se Shen Harallambit e cila duhet te jete ngritur mbi ndnje konizme te ketij shenjtori pasi ne kodikun e Mitropolise përmendet dhe si përteritje e paraklisit.
Fermanin për ndërtimin e kësaj kishe e ka nxjere Mitropoliti i Korçës Meleti qe përmendet ne kodik ne dokumentin numer 11 dhe mban daten 1821 ne te cilin thuhrt: I gjithe hirshmi dhespoti yne i Korçës zoti Meleti nga Santorina dha dhurate shpirterore 50 groshe për fermanin e kishës ndersa ne dokumentin numer 8 thuhet se ai u përkujdes për fermanin e kishës se Shen Harallambit. Ndersa për ra i përket ndertimit përmendet epitrop Haritoja ne listat e dhurusve deri ne shekullin e 20.
Ne vitin 1828 jane pikturuar ikonat dhe ka përfunduar ikonostasi i kishës se Shen Harallambitne kohen e epitrop Vasil Kostes, këtë na e verteton dokumenti numer 58 i kodikut te Mitropolise qe mban daten 9 janar 1829 dhe flet për shpenzimet për piktoret ikonat dhe ikonostasin e kishës.
Ndertesa e kishës ishte e thj është ndersa harku i ajodhimes përfshinte gjithe gjeresine e kishës ne ndryshim nga kishat e tjera.Ndertimi ishte me material te gurte.
Siç e kemi përmendur aty nga fillimi i shekullit te 19 korçarët filluan te varosnin te vdekurit ne Shen Meri. Deri ne këtë kohe korçarët i varosnin te vdekurit rreth kishës se madhe ne Shen Delli dhe Shen Thanas. Ne këtë përiudhe meqenese qyteti po shtrihej rreth Mitropolise dhe kishës Katedrale, Mitropolia e shenjte e Korçës vendosi qe te nxiren eshtrat e te varrosurve deri ne ate kohe reth ketyre kishave dhe te futen ne qimitir te kishës se Shen Harallambit. Keto eshtra te te pareve tane jane edhe sot nen themelet e kësaj kishe te rafshuar ne kohen e regjimit ateist. Sot mbi eshtrat e te pareve tane jane ndertuar terenet sportive te shkolles Sevasti Qiriazi. I del detyre komunitetit ortodoks dhe Mitropolise te mendojne për kujtimin e te pareve tane dhe për ringritjen e kësaj kishe.




Shtepia metoq i Shen Pjetrit e Shen Pavlit

Kjo shtepi e shenjte ishte ndertuar ne lagjen varosh prane Mitropolise nuk dihet kur



SHKOLLAT E MITROPOLISE SE KORçËS

Shkolla e pare e mitropolise se Korçës  1724
Nje nga detyrat e rendesishme te Mitropolise ishte mbajtja dhe arsimimi i femijeve te krishtere korçarë. Për këtë problem, si dhe për shume te tjera te krishteret duhej te organizonin vetë jeten e tyre publike ne komunitet. Pushteti osman nuk përgjigjej për shkollimin e te krishtereve. Kjo politike e osmanllinjve u mor hua prej traktatit shume te vjeter te Halife Omonitqe pati lidhur me Patrikun Sofron te Jeruzalemit(1) ne vitin 637 pas krishtit.
Kushtet përmblidheshin ne pese pika:
1-	te krishteret , sipas kuranit, te paguajne harrac te përvitshem.
2-	Te mos hipin ne kale te mos mbajne arme, te mos shesin vere, te mos përdorin arabishten ne institucionet e tyre.
3-	 kudo qe te vene, te mbajne nje lloj veshjeje dhe te mos kene kryq mbi rrobat.
4-	 te mos i bien kembanes.
5-	Te krishteret te mos merren ushtare, por te paguajne harrac gjaku. (ne cdo pese djem njeri te probitej për ntu jenicerizuar.) kishat dhe shkollat e tyre ti ndertojne dhe ti mbajne vetë.

Gjate shekujve te pare te sundimit turk , ne kushtet e diskriminimit fetar, shkolla organizohej brenda ne kishe. Keto shkolla e morren emrin shkolla qeli dhe për këtë përdoreshin hajatet e kishave. 
Punen e mesuesve e benin prifterinjte ose psalltet e kishës. Ne to mesoheshin shkim e kendim, pjese te thjeshta fetare, pak matematike dhe bujqesi.
Për te ngritur shkollen ne nje rang me te larte, për ti dhene formen e shkolles se plote dhe për tu dhene djemve korçarë arsimim me i larte me mjetet pedagogjike te kohes, ajo u vendos nen drejtimin e fort te hirshmit mitropolit te Korçës dhe patriarkut te Patrikanes se Ohrit, Ioasaf, qe vendosen te ngrehin nje shkolle te tille ne 1724. 
Për here te pare ne historine e shkollave te Korçës, jane mbledhur ndihma te medha ne titullin Për skoli e kishe. Vetë i hirshmi Josaf figuron ne balle te ndihmetareve. Ne listen e gjate te ndihmetareve figurojne: Princi i Hungarovllahise, Jani Nikolla, Aleksander Mavrokordaki me nje kontribut prej 150 grosh ne vit me ane te nje kristobuli te leshuar prel lartesise se tij ne 15 gusht 1724(2)



(1)	i detyruar nga pushtimi islam i arabeve
(2)	i plote ne kodikun e Mitropolise

Arkandet e qytetit te Korçës dhane 3000 aspra dhe nj ore për ndërtimin e shkolles
Arkandet e qytetit Vithkuq dhane 10000 aspra.. 
Arkandet e qytezes Boboshtice dhane 3000 aspra.
Peshkopi i Prespes Paisi dha oren dhe vreshtin e tij.
Te gjitha keto tregojne për deshiren e madhe te korçarëve për arsimimin e djemve te tyre . 
Kjo shkolle u ngrit ne sheshin e Mitropolise ne verilindje te saj (sot anekset e shkolles 8-vjecare Sevasti Qiriazi )e mire , e bukur , e cila vazhdoi te funksionoje deri ne 1843 kur u rindertua .
Ambiciet e fort te ndriturit Josef shkojne deri atje sa kjo shkolle te ishte publike. Ku te mesonin te gjithe feminet (djem) dhe fukarenjte pa pagese .
Ai mblodhi ne Mitropoloi te gjithe ryfeket e qytetit,tabokeve , popucinjeve, terzinjeve, opingareve,qyrkxhinjeve ,cokerxhinjeve,samarxhinjeve , kosapeve te cilet vendosen me vetëdashjen e tyre te mire dhe për shpetimin shpirteror.Ata dhane dhurate shpirterore për shkollen e përbashket qe te mesonin djemtre pa pahese ,cilet do qofshin dhe mesuesit e cdo kohete marre rogen nga keta ryfeke 
,përvec kësaj te marre pjese ne meshen krishtere.
Ne vitin 1843 ne kohen e mitropollit Qirill kjo shlolle u rindertua prej themelesh .
Nga themeluesit  është dhe Mitkoja .Ne pllaken e vendosur ne këtë shkolle  është shkruarNga patrioti korcar Thimi Mitko ne te shkruhej
Dielli i diturise ne te shkrepi po tingellojne te shumtit dhe e gjithe bota. Ngrehu e shih moj nena ime fort e dashur qindra vjetin e diturise,fort e mplakura ime.Ju o femije kini deshire te gjithe atyre tu ngjani ne mesonjtore.Ja tek u ngreme qe te terheqim çpërblesat e zemrave.
1 Maj 1843 EFTIM Mitko.
Rindertimi isaj u be nga Pavllo Axhai bashkeatdhetar qe banonte ne Poloni siç e përmenden Th.Mitkoja.Ai e ndertoi me shpenzimet e veta shkollen e vjeter qytetese ne fillim te shekullit 19,pasi kjo shkolle kishte ne këtë vit mbi 100 vjet 
Qe nga 1724.
Me kalimin e viteve duke pare qe nxenesit qene shtuar dhe shkolla e vjeter qe e pamjftueshme Mitropolia e Korçës me pleqesine vendosen te ngrehin nje shkolle te re ne sheshin e Mitropolise ne veri te saj dhe ne përendim te liceut J.Bango. Ndihmen kryesore për te ndertuar këtë shkolle e dhane vellezerit Dhimiter e Anastas Lakçe .Keshtu ne vitin 1876 u ngrit kjo godine sot  është krahu verior i shkolles Sevasti Qiriazi.
Ketij ndertimi ne vitin 1893-94 ju hodh edhe kati i dyte nga vetë arka e Mitropolise duke u bërë nje godine e madhe dhe e bukur. 
Ne ndërtimin e katit te pare siç e përmendem me lart te bërë nga vellezerit Lakçe shkruheshin ne nje pllake pa hyre ne te majte keto fjale ne gjuhen greke
Shkolle alilodidaktike e ngrehure prej themelesh me shpenzimet e miqve te gromes vellezerit Dhimitri e Anastas Avram Lakçe emrat e te cileve si klitore e si mirebërës duke u a ditur për te mire me shkronja te arta ua mbishkrojti për kujtim te përjetshem ne vitin shpetimtar 1867 muaji maj
Kjo godine me vone sherbeu si shkolle vajzash kur shkolla e vajzave u be spital nga francezet.
Kjo shkolle se bashku me shkollen Doko jane bashkuar dhe kane formuar nje shkolle te vetme pas rikonstruktimit me emrin shkolla Sevasti Qirjazi e cila ndodhet ne veri te Mitropolise se shenjte te Korçës
1 Dhaskal Gjoka . Ilo Mitke Qafezezi f. 110
      II Llasoja
Ne vitin 1850 fort i ndriçmi Mitropolit i Korçës Neofit Gjirokastriti duke kuptuar se korçaret kishin nje tradite te flakte për qyteterim dhe aresim si dhe mbi bazen e tradites te lene nga fort i ndrituri Josaf qe nga viti 1724.Qe te krijohej nje vijimesi nga shkollat ai mendoi qe për financimin e tyre duhej te kishin nje themel vendas.
Për këtë ai u morr vesh me tregetare vendas dhe kurbetllinj e arkondet e Korçës.
Kashtu Mitropolia e Korçes me ne krye mitropolitin Neofit dhe me epitropet e nderuar Kristo Gode e Dhimitri Josif Shano po këtë vit 1850se bashku me arkondet e Korçës themeluan Arken Arsimoredhe e pagezuan me emrin LlasoVetë ky gjirokastrit  është ne balle te dhurueseve dorovites te Llasos duke dhuruar nje shume prej 5000 grosh dhe te gjithe korçaret dhane ndihma te shumta,veçanerisht korçaret e Egjyptit me ne krye Jorgji Mihal Bangen.
Qe ne fillim shuma e banges arriti nje vlere prej 20000 groshe.>Vetë Jovan Banka kur vdiq me 1859 dhuroi 50000 groshe shume shpejt.
1) LLASO == shqip le, leshoj ,dhuroj

----------

